#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-19
<Neo31> yaaay, internet is back ^^
<Neo31> salut a tous
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<TrD> salem elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> salam TrD
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-20
<kangoulya> Bonjour @ * \-)
<kangoulya> Qui veux beta tester ma nouvelle generation de webos ?
<sarhan> ping k3nz0
<k3nz0> y0 sarhan
<sarhan> pk on discute irc -.-
<k3nz0> is2el rou7ek :D
<k3nz0> sarhan, mon bot irc, ma3adech y7eb yimchi
<k3nz0> dra chbih xD
<sarhan> tant mieux
<sarhan> stana
<sarhan> ah merde
<sarhan> mon bot irc est sur l'autre pc :D
<sarhan> bon k3nz0 tu vas maider
<sarhan> j'arrive pas à ajouter les rainbow table d'xp small
<sarhan> t9oul 3amel bel3ani
<kangoulya> salut @ * \-)
<kangoulya> à part les bots irc super simples a installer sur un vps es ce que vous voulez beta tester une nouvelle façon d'acceder un desktop depuis n'importe quel peripherique avec un simple navigateur ?
<kangoulya> sarhan ou k3nz0
<sarhan> oui biensur k3nz0 :)
<sarhan> ou biensur kangoulya *
<k3nz0> oui kangoulya ce serait cool :)
<kangoulya> l'ancienne version C T http://kibinti.com & la nouvelle est là http://my.kibinti.com login "kibinti" pass "Demo*Kibinti1"
<sarhan> kangoulya, ce canal est loggé :)
<kangoulya> np C temporaire
<kangoulya> les vps bougent entre des nodes
<k3nz0> (jolii)
<sarhan> sauf qu'en arabe kibinti = comme ma fille :D
<kangoulya> actuellement je suis en mode nolife depuis quelques jours et encore pour quelques jours
<kangoulya> yep
<sarhan> Reached the maximum number of concurrent sessions on this server
<sarhan> :(
<kangoulya> j essai de faire tourner le tout depuis un live usb qui serai le miroir entre le client xen sur la clé et le server xen sur un vps
<sarhan> ca serait cool
<kangoulya> sarhan essai node33001.kibinti.net
<kangoulya> il se peu que vous sooyez trop nombreux sur le 2ème
<kangoulya> pour le moment les ressources sont limité entre 4 machines physiques dont deux dans une grappe en miroir avec la grappe des deux auters
<kangoulya> Bref ça consomme pas mal de ressources mais meilleur est votre connexion et ça donne comme en local avec un bon cash
<kangoulya> sarhan kibinti sur kde C comme kubuntu mais ki binti :p
<sarhan> haha joli jeu de mots
<sarhan> 16gb de ram :D
<kangoulya> on peut lancer à volonté gnome kde xfce lxde ... ou juste des apps libre office etc.
<kangoulya> imagine les calculs scientifique quand tu es dans une grappe de 120 machines sous xen \-)
<sarhan> moi je suis entrain d'imaginer le crackage de mots de passes
<kangoulya> et C mieu qu'un proxy :p
<kangoulya> puisque tu navigue depuis les serveurs
<sarhan> oui
<kangoulya> tu peu l'ouvrir sur tous les perif qui peuvent ouvrir une simple page web sans plugin
<sarhan> c'est basé sur quoi?
<sarhan> du ruby on rail + du javascript en frontend?
<kangoulya> Mieux :p
<sarhan> python?
<kangoulya> une page AJAX qui ouvre une session NX
<sarhan> haha
<kangoulya> via ssh
<sarhan> donc
<k3nz0> 3657.63ko/sec
<sarhan> oui moez
<kangoulya> :D
<sarhan> k3nz0, t'es sur la même page que moi oO
<k3nz0> le bonheur 8\
<sarhan> kangoulya, c'est une seule et unique session?
<k3nz0> heu ...
<kangoulya> tu peux avoir autant de sessions que les ressources peuvent l'accepter
<k3nz0> sarhan, rainbow tables :D
<kangoulya> mais là elles sont limité à 8 sur le compte de demo
<sarhan> haha oui k3nz0
<kangoulya> je vous laisser beta tester tout ça 24h
<kangoulya> vous pouvez vous passer les acces entre vous
<k3nz0> géniale
<kangoulya> d'ici demain je migre les serveurs de dev vers une pre-prod
<sarhan> kangoulya, ca coutera combien?
<kangoulya> G utiliser ubuntu car côté clé usb pour avoir un live usb qui puisse intégré un max de driver pour booter depuis tous les périph qui permettent le boot usb
<kangoulya> pour le prix je pense continuer sur l'offre actuelle
<kangoulya> ils sont là dans produits
<kangoulya> https://88.190.221.110/dtc/new_account.php
<kangoulya> en gros pour résumer 1Go/mois pour 1€ ou 10€/an
<kangoulya> C simple
<sarhan> a quand un panel plus in?
<sarhan> avec une portail avec les offres et les differentes prix
<kangoulya> oui j'avou on est de l ancienne génération :p
<kangoulya> le portail je compte justement le sortir avec un produit en GPL vedette pour marquer la difference
<kangoulya> se sera avec #kibinti ;)
<kangoulya> mais normalement le panel sera comme ça mais accessible dans les options pour les techos
<kangoulya> le portail devra etre plus simple et automatiser les manips pas forcementt à la porté de tous
<kangoulya> Salut nizarus,
<kangoulya> Si tu veux beta tester une nouvelle apps que je vais mettre à dispo sur des vps...
<kangoulya> l'ancienne version C T http://kibinti.com & la nouvelle est là http://my.kibinti.com login "kibinti" pass "Demo*Kibinti1" si y a trop de monde teste sur http://node33001.kibinti.net ça sera dispo encore moins de 24h avant de migrer le tout de dev à pré-prod
<kangoulya> Profitez-en bien \-)
<nizarus> ahla kangoulya
<nizarus> ça fait quoi cette appli ?
<kangoulya> ahla nizarus :)
<kangoulya> C mieu qu'un webos, un proxy, un ddr virtuel ou le tout à la foi
<kangoulya> j essai de mettre en place un live usb qui boot sur differents péripheriques pour lancer une session NX distante
<kangoulya> gnome, kde, lxde, xfce, ou juste une app comme libre office, gimp ou blender..
<nizarus> cool
<nizarus> nx = no machine c'est ça ?
<kangoulya> un peu comme eyeos ou jolycloud
<kangoulya> oui nomachine le fait mais en version non livre
<kangoulya> il y a un ppa freenx libre
<nizarus> c'est intéressant :)
<Goldenscorp> bsr bemawi ChanServ EgyParadox k3nz0 kangoulya McPeter nizarus piti sarhan Sp4rKy
<kangoulya> mais là pour du cloud privé comme conseillé par RMS
<nizarus> ça rame un peut mais ça promet
<EgyParadox> Goldenscorp,
<kangoulya> Bonsoir @ * \-)
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm :)
<kangoulya> hamdoullah
<kangoulya> oui ça consomme beaucoup de ressources mais je compte les repartir dès demain entre un serveur d'app, un serveur X, un serveur de donnée etc.
<kangoulya> pour les entreprises, administrations publiques etc. C ideal pour les client léger qui ne consomment que 8à15w face a des desktop qui consomment entre 350w &+
<bemawi> le "cloud computing", une avancé ou une régression ?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-21
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<kangoulya> salut sarhan on se voit samedi ?
<kangoulya> http://www.moving-planet.org/fr/tunis
<sarhan> kangoulya, c'est pas sur ! et ou puis-je louer un vélo le mien est dans un pietre état
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, j'ai debloqué le mode maintenance normalement
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> netla9aw vendredi a 19h?
<Neo31> juste avant la reunion
<Neo31> ahla kangoulya :)
<Neo31> ca va bien?
<kangoulya> ahla Neo31
<kangoulya> ça fesait longtemps
<Neo31> koi 2 9 kangoulya
<Neo31> oui :)
<kangoulya> désolé de ne pas avoir été assez parmis vous ces derniers temps
<kangoulya> mais C T assez mouvementé
<kangoulya> fatigué mais ça va hamdoullah
<kangoulya> vendredi vous faites une réunion ? G pas tout suivit ...
<Neo31> je c bien ma tabtach 3lina kif nest7a9ouk ;) surement tu ete tres occupe sinon tu serais parmis nous surement
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> c sur la mailing liste ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> 1mn
<kangoulya> ok
<Neo31> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-September/010724.html
<kangoulya> je suis en mode nolife depuis quelques temps mais je vais faire une pause samedi pour la rando
<kangoulya> merci Neo31
<Neo31> pas de koi
<kangoulya> bonne continuation @ * \-)
<Neo31> merci bcp :)
<sarhan> Neo31, tji nhar elsebt?
<Neo31> mfallass plutot mitsallaff
<Neo31> i can't
<sarhan> it's okay
<sarhan> Neo31, ta3tini l'ftp user name?
<sarhan> j'ai un truc a regler
<sarhan> urgent
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> je doit chercher
<sarhan> je demande ca
<sarhan> car je peux pas acceder au panel :/
<Neo31> t'as le pass ?
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> j'ai le pass
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> pour l'admin drupal g pas acces moi
<Neo31> tu me cree un compte admin?
<sarhan> ay ay
<sarhan> tout de suite Neo31 !
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ahla nizarus
<sarhan> salam nizarus
<Neo31> sarhan lezim n7ottou powered by kangoulya walla 7aja by kangoulya
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<sarhan> ay ay
<sarhan> tkt
<Neo31> powered non?
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> c le bon terme?
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> fama place
<nizarus> salam Neo31 et sarhan
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> taw n7ot logo
<sarhan> ou nekteb
<sarhan> hébérgé  par kangoulya
<Neo31> powered by + link
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> c ca
<Neo31> hosted
<Neo31> koi 2 9 nizarus ?
<nizarus> hébergement offert par kangoulya
<Neo31> sarhan a3mal contribution bi esmik wala besm el ubuntu-tn pour le theme drupal 7 :)
<Neo31> ken tnajam a3mal : sarhan, Ubuntu-TN
<Neo31> sarhan le compte Neo31 c un compte editeur? je pe creer des articles ?
<sarhan> Neo31, oui je le ferai d'ailleurs je suis en contact avec le createur du theme
<sarhan> pour ton compte
<sarhan> juste 1 minute
<sarhan> et  tu sera admin
<Neo31> g fait un post de test :p
<nizarus> sarhan, ça y est ? le site est prêt ?
<nizarus> Neo31, rien de spécial
<sarhan> nizarus, non désolé on a repris le boulot aujourd'hui !
<sarhan> nizarus, on va essayer plus de suivre vos conseil
<Neo31> mizel chwaya nizarus
<sarhan> nizarus, le travail de groupe pourra accélerer le travail surtout après l'experience du UGJ :)
<Neo31> on va essayer de faire un petit sprint next saturday nizarus
<sarhan> Neo31, dho3t fiha pour les modules
<Neo31> sarhan t'as vu le doc ke j'utilisais moi et tarekDJ ?
<sarhan> oui Neo31
<sarhan> j'ai vu le doc de mawale aussi
<sarhan> nizarus, l'a partagé avec moi
<Neo31> il faut essaye de faire qq chose de similaire pour la methode de travail
<Neo31> non rakaz 3al doc eli 5dimt bih eni w tarekDJ
<Neo31> il faut preparer une methode pour donner le site aux nouveaux contributeurs
<Neo31> et avoir un document qui decrit les details de creation du site
<Neo31> je reformule avec des exemple
<sarhan> Neo31, explique le point 1
<sarhan> donner le site?
<Neo31> un nouvo contributeur vient. il peut avoir une copie du site bach yzid fou9ha module wala 7aja jdida en offline. il decrit sont travail et donne le tuto a ladmin. ladmin suit le tuto pour mettre en place le nouveau travail du contributeur.
<Neo31> comme ca on peut avoir un ou 2 admins max pour le site
<Neo31> et pour l'integration drupal phpbb saye c pret ;) y en a des gens ki ont commencer a implementer
<sarhan> Neo31, oui d'ailleurs
<sarhan> Neo31, d'ailleurs c'était dans le doc de nizarus et mawale
<sarhan> mettre un depot pour le site
<sarhan> un depot bazar
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> nizarus g contacter Mr Habib a propo de ta certif, il a repondu ce matin, je te fait un forward chwaya o5ra
<Neo31> hum t'es tjr ok pour l'idee du nombre d'admins sarhan ?
<sarhan> oui biensur
<sarhan> ping Goldenscorp
<nizarus> ok Neo31 thx
<Neo31> Goldenscorp on va essayer de faire le samedi et pas dimanche
<Neo31> sarhan n'est pas dispo le dimanche, et samedi il pe pas sortir. possible yemchiw ba7dheh darknunurs et k3nz0
<Neo31> reste alex crack3r et fellag
<darknunurs> Yo tout le monde
<nizarus> Neo31, vous allez faire quoi ?
<sarhan> Neo31, alex k3nz0 et darknunurs ne sont pas dispo le dimanche eux aussi
<nizarus> Ya darknunurs :)
<Neo31> un sprint web nizarus
 * k3nz0 s'incruste
 * k3nz0 lit la discussion 
<nizarus> Neo31, sarhan : oh great
<Neo31> on va rassembler ceux qui sont interesser a contribuer a un projet web et on termine le max de points dans un seul jour
<nizarus> j'adore se principe
<darknunurs> Perso tant que c'est du web, je suis partant pour tout, j'imagine que c'est pareil pour k3nz0
<Neo31> great
<sarhan> darknunurs, k3nz0 vous allez venir chez moi ha3 ha3 ha3
<Neo31> commence a maitriser du drupal darknunurs
<Neo31> idem k3nz0
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<darknunurs> ( trololo sarhan )
<sarhan> eli y9ale9ni ntaychou mel chobek :D
<darknunurs> ok je m'y met cette nuit, au pire nuit blanche o/
<Neo31> lol darknunurs
<Neo31> 3amar l'appareil photo darknunurs ;)
<Neo31> cool les nuit blanches
<Neo31> w ab3thilna taswira ki tfi9
<sarhan> haha Neo31 !
<darknunurs> :'(
<Neo31> yeuu!! darknunurs tghachach
<Neo31> ok ok
<Neo31> anssa la photo
<sarhan> Neo31, on fait un blog alone?
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> alone!
<sarhan> chouf les fonctionalité du blog drupal
<Neo31> euh
<sarhan> limité
<sarhan> :/
<sarhan> par rapport à wordpress
<Neo31> non sarhan c pas limite, il nous manke la matrise de qq modules
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> bech enzid module reseaux sociaux
<sarhan> et commentaire
<Neo31> famma el CCK wel views wel traxmonie
<Neo31> reso sociaux c complique mnt
<sarhan> el cck
<sarhan> mafehmt menou chay
<Neo31> on a qq ressources a partager
<sarhan> deja leur dependance
<sarhan> ymardhou
<Neo31> et m3aya chokri a sousse weld domain
<sarhan> behi
<Neo31> taw nlass9oulou tout ce ki est 5labiz views w cck...
<Neo31> ca lui interesse
<sarhan> on créé un compte picasa ?
<Neo31> je c pa
<sarhan> pour les galeries
<sarhan> ping nizarus
<Neo31> on peut avoir des emails @ubuntu-tn.co.cc sarhan ?
<sarhan> non neo
<Neo31> si oui on creer un email pour manager tt les ressources ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> humm
<sarhan> j'ai pas acces au panel pour le moment
<sarhan> stana ba3d
<sarhan> connexion te3ba
<sarhan> bridage
<k3nz0> je vais installer drupal en local
<sarhan> nooon
<nizarus> pong sarhan
<nizarus> je pense qu'il y a dans drupal un module gallery pour les photos
<sarhan> nizarus, t'as les photos de tous les events passés?
<Neo31> on peut avoir acces au future?
<Neo31> sarhan on ne doit pas utiliser des comptes parsonnels pour ne pas tomber dans la faute de passation au future
<nizarus> voilà ce que j'utilise : http://gallery.menalto.com/
<Neo31> un compte avec une adresse @ubuntu-tn.bla on peut le passer d'un responsable a l'autre, c bcp plus facile
<Neo31> ca permettera de gerer toutes les ressources
<sarhan> nizarus, je pense qu'héberger les photos en externe serait mieux
<Neo31> y a 2 bugs sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, qui sont?
<nizarus> sarhan, à toi de voir
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> c'est pas moi qui décide
<Neo31> non nizarus ma famech module 7adhir, famma cha9lela mte3 manipulations pour avoir une bonne gallerie
<sarhan> c'est nous
<Neo31> euh
<nizarus> une solution comme flicker peut être
<sarhan> Neo31, a ton avis picasa walla flickr c mieux? cc k3nz0 darknunurs et Goldenscorp la question est pour vous aussi
<nizarus> sarhan, sorry faute de frappe :p
<sarhan> nizarus, flickr a une limite de 200 mb pour les comptes gratuits
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> 1mn
<sarhan> mais gnome ainsi que la linux foundation utilisent flickr :)
<Neo31> sarhan je prefere heberger sur utn
<Neo31> les photos
<nizarus> +1 flicker (utilisé déjà par les communautés)
<sarhan> nizarus, c'est flickr sans e :D
<Neo31> behi les bugs sarhan
<sarhan> stana Neo31
<sarhan> pour les bugs
<k3nz0> +1 flick
<k3nz0> flickr*
<nizarus> à la limite moi je dis que si ça cause problème on peut laisser de coté, la gallery c'est pas le plus urgent
<Neo31> kan on click sur kangoulya ca doit lancer dans une nouvelle fenetre/tab et pas dans le mm tab pour remplacer le site ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> Neo31, pour les  bugs tayechhom sur le google doc
<nizarus> et si chacun de nous à son propre album (perso, picas, flikEr, etc..) on pourra faire des liens
<sarhan> Neo31, c'est deconseillé par le w3c
<Neo31> sarhan on peut utiliser le forum pour les bugs et testing
<sarhan> nizarus, et flickr permet de choisir la licence des images :)
<sarhan> ok Neo31 7a9a je vais changer le lien du forum
<sarhan> forum.ubuntu-tn.xxx
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> sarhan c deconseille ??
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> le _blank
<nizarus> pour les bug il y a launchpad : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-webteam
<Neo31> si un utilisateur est interesse pour voir qui est notre hebergeur est ce qu'il est oblige de quitter ubuntu-tn?
<Neo31> lol nizarus
<nizarus> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tn-website
<sarhan> Neo31, on est pas la pour imposer au visiteur ya Neo31
<sarhan> il veut ouvrir dans le meme onglet il le fait
<sarhan> sinon il peut ouvrir dans un autre
<k3nz0> ctrl + click x]
<sarhan> c'est deconseiller d'utiliser la propriété target
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<nizarus> sarhan, je suis de l'avis de Neo31 : ouverture dans un nouvel onglet
<Neo31> c pas cool mais ok
<sarhan> nizarus, on force le comportement de l'utilisateur ainsi
<Neo31> c pas histoir d'imposer sarhan
<sarhan> sisi Neo31 !
<Neo31> mais la majorite des utilisateurs n'utilisent pas la touche ctrl
<sarhan> ils sont libre de ne pas l'utiliser
<nizarus> je ne vois pas ça comme imposition mais comme une feature
<sarhan> je vais l'ajouter
<sarhan> pas de probleme
<sarhan> mais je reste sur mon avis
<sarhan> Neo31, c'est fait
<Neo31> whatever
<Neo31> sinon en bas famma un double lien irc dont le 2eme point vers un url de calendrier
<nizarus> sarhan, Neo31 a link plz
<sarhan> nizarus, ubuntu-tn.co.cc
<darknunurs> ( Bon, quelqu'un peut me briffer sur ce que je dois faire ? J'essaye de suivre depuis t'alleur ama dho3et dhi3a massta)
<Neo31> on peut faire un vote pour le target :p
<Neo31> mais sinon t7ib traja3 vasy. techniquement c conveiquant ce ke t'as di
<Neo31> dit*
<Neo31> calendrier 404 sarhan
<k3nz0> +1 darknunurs
<sarhan> oui neo
<sarhan> Neo31, elsabr yehdik !
<sarhan> enged elcalendrier ou nemchi ena
<sarhan> 3andi drouss -.-
<darknunurs> ( sarhan si tu veux, je peux t'aider pour tes exs)
<sarhan> darknunurs, ti lé 7keya fergha des truc de noob
<sarhan> le prb c'est qu'il faut écrire
<sarhan> -.-
<Neo31> sarhan titlha bihom enti? eni 3malt breifing moutawal lel contributeurs eli 9rabli fi soussa
<Neo31> weekend taw na3mal 9a3da m3a anis
<sarhan> donc c annulé le truc de samedi?
<Neo31> chnouwa elli annule ?
<Neo31> mnine jibtha hal 7keya
<nizarus> sarhan, il y a déjà beaucoup de chose écrite dans le wik
<sarhan> nizarus, de quoi tu parle?
<Neo31> breifing = fasartilhom chnouwa el matloub w chnouwa 5dimna w chnouwa mizel
<nizarus> sinon il y a d'autres membres qui peuvent aider dabs l'écriture du contenu
<sarhan> Neo31, 3andi drouss ! mezelt na9ra rani ! enkamel elcalendrier ou nemchi elzemni
<Neo31> nizarus on fait un sprint technique de preference
<nizarus> +1 Neo31
<Neo31> la redaction ca sera pas un grand probleme
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<Neo31> juste 7aja bark 9bal ma n9ouloulik degage :p
<Neo31> choufilna alex kifech bach yji ba7dhek ou koi
<Neo31> w je v voir avec crack3r et fellag kifech
<sarhan> ti 7atta enconfirmi pour darknunurs et k3nz0
<nizarus> sarhan, tes études avant tout mon ami
<Neo31> hhh
<sarhan> ou alex moch mochkla
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> taw n7otou 9odem eldar
<sarhan> elwifi ywassel
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> la fou9 essta7
<sarhan> lé
<Neo31> avec une paraplui
<sarhan> ken n7otou fou9 sta7
<sarhan> fin n7ot darknunurs ?
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> xD
<darknunurs> ahahaha
<sarhan> Neo31, esma3
<sarhan> on prend le theme drupal + forum on remet une install neuf de drupal et phpbb
<sarhan> ou ne5dmou fel ndhif?
<Neo31> non
<sarhan> a3leh
<Neo31> kammal balbaz fel wsa5
<sarhan> wallah ena nsit
<Neo31> c du alfa normal
<sarhan> fama des modules
<sarhan> que je connais pas
<Neo31> juste un point tres important
<sarhan> ma7toutin
<Neo31> 5oudh des notes
<Neo31> comment faire et tout
<sarhan> j'avais pas pri
<Neo31> puis kan tout est pret
<sarhan> nebda tawa
<sarhan> 3ala rakiza?
<Neo31> na3mlou testing chwaya w ba3d n3awdou kol chay fel ndhif
<Neo31> sarhan mizelou barcha modulet ne9ssine rahou
<sarhan> je c
<sarhan> bech enzid 8 module ena
<Neo31> ma3neha attend toi a faire des fautes
<Neo31> a3mal 2 copies
<Neo31> copie alfa
<sarhan> Neo31, debit taya7
<sarhan> tu peux faire un backup
<sarhan> du site
<Neo31> et copie beta ma nabdew fiha ken ma nkamlou dev a 100%
<sarhan> pour moi
<Goldenscorp> bsr tlm
<sarhan> bon je dois y aller
<sarhan> jéni noum
<sarhan> weltawa la 9rit
<Goldenscorp> re
<sarhan> -.-
<sarhan> ken endoubel yji Neo31 ynaja7ni
<darknunurs> Bonsoir Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> bsr darknunurs
<Goldenscorp> sarhan, Neo31  fach t7kiw?
<Neo31> g fait un backup du repertoire bekri chwaya
<Neo31> je refait ?
<Neo31> pour mysql il faut ke je me connecte au pannel non !?
<Neo31> backup 2 in progress sarhan
<Neo31> sarhan y a pas phpmyadmin
<Neo31> il faut mysql tools pour faire bkps de la db ?
<sarhan> oui taw netsaref pr la db
<sarhan> ma connexion me permet de la backup
<Neo31> ok je v voir pour la db tools
<Neo31> mais fait une backup kan mm
<Neo31> pour le ftp c fait
<Neo31> qq minutes tikmil
<Neo31> juste la db
<Neo31> see ya soon sarhan
<Neo31> dabar mic
<sarhan> chrit mic
<Neo31> bsr Goldenscorp
<sarhan> 3ala 5ater Goldenscorp !
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> lool
<sarhan> brabi
<sarhan> tefehmou 3ala wa9t
<sarhan> pour le samedi
<sarhan> demain matin je confirme
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> ta9ra matin sarhan ?
<sarhan> si je peux invite darknunurs k3nz0 et alex
<Neo31> darknunurs k3nz0 ta9raw samedi matin ?
<sarhan> Neo31, na9ra de 8->12 et de 14à 16h
<Neo31> damn
<k3nz0> na9ra matin
<Neo31> yezi 3ad sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, lé
<sarhan> na7i 14h a 16h
<sarhan> !!!
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> behi
<k3nz0> pour samedi
<k3nz0> c'est quand ?
<Neo31> wa9tech tkamal 9raya darknunurs et k3nz0
<Neo31> a kel heure
<darknunurs> euh ena nkamel plutot tard 13h
<k3nz0> Ena j'ai changé de classe, mais samedi c'est maxi 13h
<Neo31> ok
<k3nz0> (je connais pas le nv emploie du temps=
<k3nz0> )
<Neo31> 9ayad 3andik Goldenscorp
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> taw Goldenscorp yetlhelna mel 7keya mela
<Neo31> pass ton num en pv k3nz0 et darknunurs
<k3nz0> done
<darknunurs> done aussi normalement
<Neo31> darknunurs
<Neo31> ma wselnich
<Neo31> ab3ath el Neo31 mouch Neo32
<Neo31> got it k3nz0
<Neo31> darknunurs ma wselnich ton num
<darknunurs> lol ?
<darknunurs> Neo31, ltawa ?
<Neo31> backup complete
<darknunurs> Neo31, wesselek le num ?
<Neo31> database backup complete
<Neo31> c bon darknunurs
<Neo31> tawa wsill
<Neo31> thx
<darknunurs> ><
<Neo31> behi Mr Goldenscorp dimanche fama TEDx a tunis
<Neo31> donc on va essayer de faire le samedi
<Neo31> jme3it tunis fama sarhan il va essayer de hoster darknunurs k3nz0 et alex chez lui
<Neo31> bach y7ott we7id fel garade w we7id fou9 esta7 w le5er 9odem edar
<Neo31> w ya7kiw en wifi
<Neo31> les lyceens ykamlou a 13h max
<k3nz0> ena fel garage
<Neo31> alex je c pa
<Neo31> lol
<k3nz0> alex, je crois qu'il est encore en vacz
<Neo31> bien
<k3nz0> il rentre le 26 je crois
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> de toute facon ma ynajamch yatla3 lesta7 wa7dou
<Neo31> lezim sarhan yrawa7 bach y7illou el beb bach yatla3 lesta7
<Neo31> ah nssit
<Neo31> alex 9oddem eddar
<Neo31> behi ok
<Neo31> ha Goldenscorp fi9li
<Neo31> il faut contacter jme3it soussa tawa
<darknunurs> sinon ena 3andi el vertige manajemech natla3 fou9 el sta7
<Neo31> lol mzamra 3lik darknunurs
<Neo31> il faut confirmer l'heure pour le samedi si ca leurs convient
<Neo31> weni lezim nreservi salle a l'UPS walla nafs3ou lel isitcom wala njibkom ba7dheya
<Neo31> je c pas taw netsaraf 7assilou juste confirmili el wa9t Goldenscorp
<Neo31> essaye max midi nabdew ni5dmou
<darknunurs> Neo31 ?
<Neo31> koi darknunurs ?
<Neo31> lol na7ki m3a Goldenscorp
<darknunurs> lé
<Neo31> ma tdhi3ich barcha darknunurs
<darknunurs> juste tnajemchi tfaserli en détail ce que vous allez faire w kol ?
<darknunurs> khater tawa j'ai qu'une seule info: web ubuntu-tn
<darknunurs> ping Neo31 nizarus ?
<Neo31> behi darknunurs
<Neo31> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1oIKz0TyMFR2D1ZwVZqrdPgPaxA0PkGBNJUMFqgCtb0A/edit?hl=en_US << dark
<Neo31> darknunurs
<Neo31> ubuntu-tn.co.cc
<Neo31> chouf les 2 liens
<Neo31> on va essayer de completer techniquement le site et forum
<Neo31> el jom3a eli ba3dha on continue le developpement eli ma kmilch w testing w nabdew documentation en //
<Neo31> des ke yekmil version alfa net3adew version beta w nabdew na3mlou copy/paste du travail documentation
<Neo31> on va travailler avec drupal 7
<Neo31> et avec phpbb
<Neo31> et on va faire l'integration binethom
<Neo31> ibda a9ra les besoins darknunurs , ken fama 7aja mich wadh7a 9olli nfasarhelik
<darknunurs> ok thx
<darknunurs> sinon dernier truc: 3andek choklata ? (non je plaisante, 3léh durpal et pas notre fabrication ni un autre ?)
<Neo31> security darknunurs
<Neo31> secure + stable + can do magic
<darknunurs> bof la79i9a manetmen ken eb'idaya. bref, je vais voir les priorités et tout
<darknunurs> puis me documenter sur durpal
<k3nz0> durpal xD
<darknunurs> #fail
<darknunurs> drupal*
<k3nz0> dur pal :)
<k3nz0> Sinon
<darknunurs> et faire une recherche sur les addons mte3ou, check s'ils sont pas vulnérables wala 7keya
<k3nz0> Je ne suis pas contre drupal, même si je trouve que développer par sois meme le cms, c'est mieux ... Mais quand je vois les autres communautés qui usent drupal, je me dis après tout c'est ce qu'on doit faire
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> c pas histoire des autres
<Neo31> mais time et invest k3nz0
<k3nz0> surtout time
<Neo31> on n'as pas bcp de ressources a investir pour developper a zero
<Neo31> bref, drupal 7adhit modules 7adhrine security 7adhra
<Neo31> reste implementation / administration et 7wijet 5fef
<Neo31> donc ca devien pratique
<k3nz0> exactement
<k3nz0> fast et pratique
<k3nz0> et pro
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> voila
<darknunurs> ok méla
<darknunurs> je met ma musique
<darknunurs> w nabda ma soirée
<k3nz0> pour ma part j'ai débuté l'installation de drupal en local
<k3nz0> google chrome, crashe -_-
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> good luck
<Neo31> it's gonna be a headache to both of you
<darknunurs> cc Neo31 ?
<Neo31> good luck :)
<Neo31> ?
<darknunurs> "Un planet regroupant les différants blogs des membres en relation avec Ubuntu" ) ?
<Neo31> on a changer l'objectif du point heka
<Neo31> mais un planet c qq chose ou les gens qui ont un blog font une subscription
<Neo31> pour publier le contenue de leurs blog sur un planet qui regroupe tout sur un seul sujet
<Neo31> atten
<Neo31> http://planet.ubuntu-fr.org/
<k3nz0> ps: darknunurs t'a commencé l'install de drupal ?
<darknunurs> ok thx
<darknunurs> je regle deux trucs irl avant :(
<k3nz0> Ca bug à "Importation de traductions de l'interface utilisateur"
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> darknunurs
<Neo31> on va essayer de creer un blog
<Neo31> on a dit ke c mieux pour les gens qui n'ont pas des blogs
<Neo31> et puis le planet on parlera apres
<Neo31> en plus sarhan a reussi a preparer un planet si je me trompe pas
<Neo31> on lui laisse la tache du planet de toute facon
<Neo31> et concentre toi sur le blog si tu ve
<k3nz0> le blog sera en drupal
<k3nz0> ?
<darknunurs> No prob pour moi
<darknunurs> k3nz0, je pense oui
<Neo31> oui k3nz0
<Neo31> +1 darknunurs
<darknunurs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/OneiricCountdownBanner
<darknunurs> sinon y a ça si ça interesse
<k3nz0> Neo31, c'est quoi la version de drupal qu'on utilise ?
<k3nz0> 7-x, tel que x = ?
<k3nz0> 7.x*
<Neo31> tel que x = derniere version
<Neo31> 7.88 pour le moment
<Neo31> 7.8
<k3nz0> Ok ca roule
<Neo31> cool darknunurs
<Neo31> trop cool le count down de daniel darknunurs
<Neo31> je go take a rest puis je boss un pe
<Neo31> see ya
<k3nz0> see ya
<darknunurs> Reuh
<darknunurs> désolé bug pc
<k3nz0> you juste failed darknunurs
<darknunurs> fi wesset le dl de drupal
<Neo31> ping
<darknunurs> pong ?
<Neo31> i lost connection 4 a while, i was just chekin
<Neo31> thx
<darknunurs> Neo31 ? Normal el install mte3 drupal mte3 wedhni ?
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> chbiha
<darknunurs> yesser m3a9da
<darknunurs> w bien sur lezem tbuggi
<Neo31> lol nunurs
<darknunurs> cc Neo31 k3nz0
<k3nz0> cc darknunurs
<k3nz0> je me casse moi
<k3nz0> j'ai cours demain
<k3nz0> 8h :v
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> we darknunurs
<Neo31> ok bn k3nz0
<darknunurs> ++ k3nz0
<darknunurs> sinon pourquoi phpbb et pas un module drupal ?
<k3nz0> ps darknunurs ta toujours des pb dans l'installation ?
<Neo31> we darknunurs ?
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> bonne question
<darknunurs> k3nz0, nop fini depuis longtemps ;)
<Neo31> parceque phpbb c tout un autre projet
<Neo31> et c plus complique qu'un module drupal, c tt une platforme
<Neo31> c une platforme qui ce concentre sur les forums
<darknunurs> bof
<Neo31> y avais qq eforts pour faire des modules d'integration
<k3nz0> die();
<darknunurs> ena je vais essayer le module forum déjà
<darknunurs> (++ k3nz0 )
<Neo31> le module advanced forums n'est pas aussi avance que phpbb
<darknunurs> oui je viens de voir
<Neo31> darknunurs voir : http://drupal.org/project/phpbbforum
<darknunurs> k
<darknunurs> ah oui pas mal
<darknunurs> je go essayer
<darknunurs> bon je me demandais juste ken on avait vraiment besoin d'un truc aussi poussé que phpbb ou pas
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> pas sur
<Neo31> mais ca permet pas mal de choses qui seront plus complique a faire avec drupal
<darknunurs> ptet bien
<darknunurs> je vais essayer
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ok
<darknunurs> ena el meskiin li n7eb nef'hem phpbb
<darknunurs> bon bonne nuit tout le monde, Neo31 !
<darknunurs> je verrai ce que je peux faire tot le matin
<Neo31> bn
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-22
<Goldenscorp> bn tlm
<nizarus> salam @ tous
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-23
<sarhan> hello
<Chikori> Salem
<Chikori> ping Neo31
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<sarhan> salam :)
<elacheche_anis> salam
<Chikori> geekette86: elacheche_anis ahla bikom
<geekette86> #Trollface hi slt TLM
<elacheche_anis> ahla Chikori #Trollface <= j'ai rien dit moi c'est geekette86  qui a dit ça :p
<elacheche-bedis> bsr @ tous
<Chikori> geekette86: j'ai cru voir #TrollFace :D
<elacheche_anis> arrête de nous spammer elacheche-bedis :p
<sarhan> /kick elacheche-bedis
<elacheche-bedis> hahahahahahaha elacheche_anis sarhan  :p
<elacheche_anis> Hey les gars avez vous entendu l'interview de la voie du libre avec nizarus!!!
<elacheche_anis> http://www.lavoixdulibre.info/entrevues/detail-dune-entrevue/emission/les-logiciels-libres-en-tunisie/65/liste/2011/septembre.html
<sarhan> lien phishing :O
<elacheche_anis> tu rigole!! sarhan !!
<geekette86> sarhan: lool arréte
<sarhan> ti hay en3adi fel wa9t en attendant luna tji
<sarhan> luna présidente de la réunion :D
<sarhan> men tawa
<sarhan> ki n9oul luna kolkom +1
<sarhan> 3:)
<elacheche_anis> ++++1
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, ta3rafni chméyti :p
<sarhan> ay ama m-3
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<sarhan> ou fini nour?
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, wa9téch bdina réunion fil wa9it billéhi!!?? :-/ :o
<sarhan> dima
<sarhan> ><
<sarhan> il faut respecter les horaires
<sarhan> 21:01 matjich ena nemchi nor9ed
<geekette86> +1 sarhan
<sarhan> c'est l'heure
<sarhan> donc il manque Neo31 nour imen et luna :)
<sarhan> haha
<elacheche_anis> welcome yé présidente luna
<sarhan> luna tnejem tod5el lel canal 9bal matebda elréunion rahou !
<luna> salem alikom
<luna> bechwya alia
<luna> :/
<elacheche_anis> :D wa3alykom asslam
<luna> sarhan donne moi le lien
<elacheche_anis> assalam
<sarhan> luna, quel lien oO
<luna> :o
<sarhan> a3titni lien?
<sarhan> bon on a deux choix
<sarhan> soit on commence la réunion
<elacheche_anis> même question luna, tu parle de quoi là !!
<sarhan> soit on attends Neo31 et nour imen
<geekette86> https://docs.google.com/document/d/17q3gMRmSeYQRF5JNUtOOs7udPWCH62C_Y82FszDAwJo/edit?hl=en_US&pli=1
<geekette86> may be this ,
<geekette86> ?
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, je pense qu'on doit faire quelques minutes comme d'habitude
<sarhan> ti haya ena je dors debout -.-
<sarhan> luna, fi9elna chwaya :)
<elacheche_anis> 3arfi nizarus sera pas présent :o O_o
<rednaks> vaut mieux tard que jamais ! alors, salut :D
<sarhan> ahla Goldenscorp
<sarhan> jibelna weld 3amek
<elacheche_anis> luna a des problème de connexion XD
<Goldenscorp> bsr bemawi Chikori elacheche-bedis elacheche_anis geekette86 IMAnis k3nz0 luna_ McPeter Neo31 piti rednaks sarhan Sp4rKy
<sarhan> ya Goldenscorp ma3adech tpingi ness kol !
<Chikori> salut Goldenscorp
<elacheche_anis> ahla 3arfi
<elacheche-bedis> ahla Goldenscorp  bik
<elacheche_anis> Goldenscorp,
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, chbik m3a9ad mil ping collectif :p
<amel-selmi1> bonsoir
<Goldenscorp> cava tlm
<Goldenscorp> :)
<sarhan> haya 3ada
<sarhan> réunion ajournée?
<elacheche_anis> non
<sarhan> haya nzid 5 minute si il y a rien je pars ...
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, président, luna a des problèmes
<sarhan> président de quoi? sans luna Neo31 et nour imen na3mlou réuinon sans coordinateurs?
<elacheche_anis> t'as raison..
<sarhan> désolé les gars de vous avoir dérangé :(
<imen_> السلام عليكم آسفة للتأخير
<Nour_al_Imen> vs avez commencé ?
<k3nz0> j'afk
<Chikori> Nour_al_Imen: un quart d'heure c trop comme retard non?
<elacheche_anis> Chikori, take it easy!! t'as fait des retard de +1h :p :p :D
<Nour_al_Imen> c t pas un quart c t 12 mn et c vrai c trop rabbi yahdini mais j'avais d'autres engagements qui se terminent à 21h
<elacheche_anis> on a tous fait des retards :p
<elacheche-bedis> alors, on commence?
<geekette86> allé stopppppp
<geekette86> okay
<Chikori> elacheche_anis: taw ne7kiw
<geekette86> la présidente c  imen
<Chikori> geekette86: nn c toi
<geekette86> tfedhel abdé a7ki
<geekette86> allé
<geekette86> et laisse tomber c blabla
<geekette86> aya t7arkou
<geekette86> :-D
<geekette86> Chikori: i cant coz i dont know how to talk
<Nour_al_Imen> Ok I'll do it geekette86  si tu veux ?
<geekette86> okay elkol mwaf9in
<Chikori> Ok Nour_al_Imen c toi la présidente!
<Nour_al_Imen> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم Alors aujourd'hui on va relater les points qui sont dans le doc
<Chikori> On commence ?
<geekette86> si oui  allé on commence
<Nour_al_Imen> on va commencer par le premier
<Nour_al_Imen> e planning des prochaines classrooms sur la channel.
<Nour_al_Imen> Qui va les donner ? quels seront les thèmes ? Des propositions ?
<Nour_al_Imen> ping tlm
<Nour_al_Imen> ping elacheche-bedis
<Nour_al_Imen> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> qui va donner les classrooms?
<Nour_al_Imen> on a déjà des volontaires ?
<elacheche-bedis> pong Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> désolé frère badis j me suis trempée
<Nour_al_Imen> ok bein s'il n'y pas de volontaire
<Nour_al_Imen> on lance un appel
<Nour_al_Imen> sur la ML
<Nour_al_Imen> Luna stp tu prends note ?
<elacheche-bedis> no problem Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> où est Luna et Mr nizar ?
<Nour_al_Imen> NEo est abscent ?
<Nour_al_Imen> Bon qui est en train de suivre avec moi ?????
<Nour_al_Imen> ping amel-selmi1
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Chikori
<Nour_al_Imen> ping geekette86
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Goldenscorp
<geekette86> pong
<elacheche_anis> c'est bon Nour_al_Imen
<Goldenscorp> pong Nour_al_Imen
<elacheche_anis> !
<amel-selmi1> hani lena ya imen
<Nour_al_Imen> des idées ?
<Nour_al_Imen> Qlqn de vous pourrait donner des classroom ?
<Nour_al_Imen> mm pr les débutants ?
<Neo31> re
<Nour_al_Imen> assaelm alaykom
<elacheche_anis> SVP tout le monde Nour_al_Imen est la présidente de la réunion, si quelqu'un veut parlé il doit demander ça en tappant"!" et terminer avec "eof"
<Nour_al_Imen> merci elacheche_anis
<geekette86> okay
<Chikori> elacheche_anis: est le président
<Chikori> ?*
<Nour_al_Imen> Je disais
<Nour_al_Imen> qui a des propositions de classrooms ?
<Nour_al_Imen> des volontaires ou des idées ?
<Nour_al_Imen> alors ?
<Nour_al_Imen> sinon je lance un appel sur la ML et on passe
<Chikori> !
<Nour_al_Imen> à toi ChanServ
<Nour_al_Imen> Chikori,
<Chikori> bon
<Nour_al_Imen> oui ?
<Chikori> il faut commencer par des point plus important que les classroom
<Neo31> +1
<Chikori> just une rq
<Nour_al_Imen> on a comme commencé par celui là alors on le termine comme mm ?
<Nour_al_Imen> dac à chaqu'un son pt de vue mais ne persdons pas le tps svp
<Nour_al_Imen> vous voulez que je passe ?
<Chikori> le ML est un support public donc il faut proposer un autre support plus précis pour se communiquer
<Chikori> eof
 * elacheche_anis demande de verifier ce doc: https://docs.google.com/document/d/17q3gMRmSeYQRF5JNUtOOs7udPWCH62C_Y82FszDAwJo/edit?hl=en_US&pli=1
<Nour_al_Imen> Celui qui veut que je passe mais +1
<Neo31> +1
<Chikori> +1
<elacheche_anis> +0
<Goldenscorp> +1
<geekette86> +1
<elacheche_bedis> +1
<Nour_al_Imen> Je vais poser le dossier du site web ? +1 ?
<Neo31> !
<Nour_al_Imen> oui Neo31
<Neo31> merci
<Neo31> vu ke sarhan n'est pas la
<Neo31> je vais rappeler qu'on a deja lancer le projet web
<Nour_al_Imen> oui j'ai vu dc on peut pas le faire apparemment
<Neo31> et que sarhan et moi sont les responsables
<Nour_al_Imen> justement je le cherchais
<Nour_al_Imen> ok Neo31 je passe
<Neo31> on a planifier un petit sprint de developpement web pour demain
<Neo31> dont qq membres vont participer
<Neo31> s'il y a d'autres membres qui s'interessent pour contribuer merci de contacter Neo31 et/ou sarhan
<Neo31> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> Merci Neo31
<Nour_al_Imen> je passe alors ?
<Nour_al_Imen> Planifier les réunions Q&A avec les anciens membres des équipes de travail du MC pour le transfert de compétences
<Nour_al_Imen> Qlqn pourrait expliquer ce point ?
<Neo31> !
<Nour_al_Imen> oui Neo31
<Neo31> on a lancer un thread pour ce sujet
 * k3nz0 re
<Neo31> dans le but de faire une passation d'experience des anciens membres
<Neo31> MC = Management Comity
<Neo31> bref, il y a peux de membres qui ont repondu
<Neo31> d'autres ont indiquer leurs disponibilites pour repondre a des question specifiques en cas de besoin
<Neo31> et qq uns ont proposer de planifier des sessions irc de passation
<Neo31> genre de classroom ou Q/R
<Nour_al_Imen> Qui a répondu affirmative  ?
<Neo31> je propose de dedier qq1 pour suivre cette affaire
<Neo31> sinon on se debrouille bien
<elacheche_anis> !
<Neo31> on peut continuer nos efforts et on revien aux autres membres pour des chsoes specifiques
<Neo31> c juste une proposition
<Neo31> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> merci Neo31
<Neo31> !!
<Nour_al_Imen> oui Neo31
<Neo31> dsl
<Neo31> je m'excuse deye5 chwaya elila, je lute pour rester debout
<Neo31> brabbi sem7ouni 3al kilma ama je veut profiter
<Neo31> pour remercier touts nos membres officiellement
<Neo31> les simples conributeurs commes les coordinateurs
<Neo31> sans vos efforts nous ne seront pas la aujourd8
<Neo31> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> Au contraire, c'est bien ça encourage . In cha Allah nous serons plus nombreux !
<Nour_al_Imen> merci
<Nour_al_Imen> à toi elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> merci Nour_al_Imen , personnellement , j'ai contacté les anciens coordinateurs du groupe events(abdelmonaam et hela) concernant la passation d'expérience et ils m'ont répondu :D j'ai déjà modifié la page wiki du groupe events depuis plus d'un moi :)
<elacheche_anis> alors je m'adresse sûrtout au autres coordinateurs de faire la même chose..
<elacheche_anis> eof
<Chikori> !
<Nour_al_Imen> elacheche_anis,   leurs réponses ?
<Nour_al_Imen> moi je pense que c'est pas forcément une réunion. Des mails des questions réponses feront l'affaire
<Nour_al_Imen> à toi Chikori
<elacheche_anis> ils m'ont expliqué  de quoi il s'agit le groupe events et le travail de groupe event, sorry Chikori
<Chikori> elacheche_anis: ta contacter les anciens membres du groups events, c bien, et moi? le groupe Média a qui j'ai l'honneur de contacter?
<Nour_al_Imen> D'accord tu peux garder prècieusement leurs explication pour passation dans qlqs années par exemple
<Chikori> je propose des séances de formations
<Nour_al_Imen> Neo31,  t'as une idée de l'ancien responsable media ?
<Chikori> pour la passation a l'expert
<Nour_al_Imen> Ou bien c une tâche nouvelle
<Nour_al_Imen> ?
<Neo31> c'est une nouvelle equipe Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> l'equipe media technique
<Chikori> Neo31: Nour_al_Imen j'ai pas terminé
<Neo31> selon mes connaissance y avais pas une equipe qui fait ce job avant
<Neo31> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> sorry
<Chikori> u_u
<Chikori> ok
<Chikori> je viens de dire qu'il nous faut des sessions de formations, selon le thème préci
<Chikori> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> merci Chikori
<Nour_al_Imen> non pas forcément
<Nour_al_Imen> on peut demander au fur et à mesure
<Nour_al_Imen> surtt qu'ils sont occupés
<Nour_al_Imen> on peut tjrs innover aussi
<Nour_al_Imen> donc conclusion :
<Nour_al_Imen> pr l'equipe event c fait
<Nour_al_Imen> l'equipe media s'il y a qlqn qui a de l'expèrience vous le dites Neo31  et elacheche_anis
<Nour_al_Imen> pour Chikori
<Nour_al_Imen> les autres équipes comme rédaction par exemple
<Nour_al_Imen> il y a t'il qlqn à contacter?
<Chikori> Nour_al_Imen: c pas ça
<Nour_al_Imen> c comment alors ?
<icone_sabri> rédiger quoi ?
<Chikori> jvoulé dire que chaque coordinateur présente l'èquipe et choisi des adjoints
<Neo31> !
<Nour_al_Imen> ainh dac merci Chikori  bonne idée
<Nour_al_Imen> Neo31, à toi la parole
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ComiteDirection
<Neo31> Hanen Ben Rhouma a quitter avant mm les autres membres de l'ancienne equipe
<Neo31> mais je pense qu'elle n'hesitera pas a nous aider
<Neo31> Zied Abid est parfois occupe mais je pense qu'il fera de son mieux aussi
<Neo31> vous avez la liste pour les nouveau coordinateurs
<Neo31> next
<Neo31> oef
<Neo31> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> Neo31,
<Nour_al_Imen> vous pouvez les contacter ?
<icone_sabri> !
<Nour_al_Imen> moi je crois que celui
<Nour_al_Imen> qui veut un détail
<Nour_al_Imen> le fait lui mm
<Nour_al_Imen> c plus simple
<Neo31> +1
<Nour_al_Imen> Oui icone_sabri
<Nour_al_Imen> vous pouvez prendre la parole
<icone_sabri> je voulais juste me rappler de la tache des rédacteur ;)
<icone_sabri> je connais la rédaction des events et tout ..
<icone_sabri> mais y'a t'il des novelles a part ça ?
<Nour_al_Imen> Luna je crois que ça t'intéresse
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Groupes/Redaction
<luna_> oui bien-sure
<Nour_al_Imen> Neo31,  icone_sabri  est un ancien ou nouveau ?
<icone_sabri> !
<Nour_al_Imen> oui icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> ancien
<Neo31> +1
<Nour_al_Imen> ok merci
<Nour_al_Imen> à mon avis, le mieux serait de mettre un fichier
<icone_sabri> !
<Nour_al_Imen> qui résume les conseils
<Nour_al_Imen> à garder prècieusement pr les nouveaux membres de l'équipe
<Nour_al_Imen> pr ne pas se répèter tt le temps
<Nour_al_Imen> oui icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> je voulais juste qqchose qui prend pas trop de temps , cé pourquoi je pose une question bidon " en qqsorte "
<Neo31> +1
<icone_sabri> +1
<Nour_al_Imen> je n'ai pas compris
<Nour_al_Imen> qu'est ce qui ne prend pas de tps
<Neo31> passe
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<Nour_al_Imen> On passe au point suivant
<Nour_al_Imen> Relancer le dossier de l’association “Ubuntu-tn”
<Nour_al_Imen> peut on le poser ? les personnes concernées sont là ?
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong Neo31
<Neo31> tlm est concerne
<Chikori> -1
<Neo31> nous somme tous concerne
<Neo31> eof
<elacheche_anis> !
<Nour_al_Imen> oui elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Goldenscorp, a dit quune association a des points négatifs, STP Goldenscorp explique nous plus cette point
<elacheche_anis> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> oui Goldenscorp
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Goldenscorp
<Nour_al_Imen> Il est là ?
<Goldenscorp> oui
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<elacheche_anis> !
<Nour_al_Imen> oui elacheche_anis
<Neo31> !
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Goldenscorp
<Nour_al_Imen> tu vas répondre ?
<Goldenscorp> oui Nour_al_Imen  1 min
<Nour_al_Imen> ok elacheche_anis tu peux parler en attendant si tu veux
<Goldenscorp> il y a une grande responsabilité si on va lancer une association
<Goldenscorp> il faut étudier plus à propos de ce sujet.. il faut chercher en detailles les point + et - de cette idée
<Goldenscorp> eof
<k3nz0> !
<Nour_al_Imen> oui Neo31
 * Neo31 elacheche_anis avant moi
<Nour_al_Imen> non
<Nour_al_Imen> à toi
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bon a propos du point de l'attionation
<Neo31> l'assiotiation
<Neo31> c encore un peut flou
<Fanen> Bonsoir
<Neo31> je suis encore pour le conseil de Goldenscorp
<Neo31> faire une bonne etude avec un bon rapport simplifier que les autres peuvent lire et juger
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> sinon
<Goldenscorp> +1 Neo31
<Neo31> on peut chercher des partenaires industriels comme solution temporelle
<Neo31> ou comme solution a long terme
<Neo31> j'ai deja fait qq contacts ces derniers jours
<Neo31> et pour motiver les gens
<Neo31> montrez nous ce ke vous pouvez faire
<elacheche_anis> !
<Neo31> surtout l'equipe technique
<Neo31> et inchalah famma biben bach tit7all
<Neo31> dans max un mois on pourra faire pas mal de chose si on montre un grand avancement
<Neo31> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> oui elacheche_anis
<k3nz0> !
<Nour_al_Imen> non elacheche_anis
<Nour_al_Imen> attends
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, tu parle d'une partenariat ou du sponsoring?? Si du parle d'une partenariat j'ai aussi un offre de partenariat auprès d'une nouvelle association des LL à Sousse
<Nour_al_Imen> oui k3nz0
<elacheche_anis> sorrry
<k3nz0> Personnellement je ne vois pas en quoi l'idée de la création d'une association peut poser des problèmes.
<Neo31> !
<Nour_al_Imen> k3nz0,  tu as terminé ?
<Nour_al_Imen> oui Neo31
<k3nz0> Au contraire, si nous envisageons de collecter des fonds dans le but d'agrandir la communauté, l'association est la solution
<k3nz0> eof
<Neo31> ok
<Nour_al_Imen> oui Neo31
<Neo31> j'ai bien dit partenariat
<Nour_al_Imen> je suis dac avec toi k3nz0
<Neo31> j'ai reussi a avoir une offre d'un dedicated server qu'on peut partager avec l'UPS
<Neo31> ca permettera d'avoir environ 4 VPS
<Neo31> et une tres bonne bande passante
<Neo31> ca peut nous resoudre tout probleme technique (cote ressources et moyens)
<Neo31> un autre membre est interesser pour faire de meme
<Neo31> donc je propose de bien etudier ce sujet et de faire qq decisions dans un max d'un mois (sinon l'offre ke g denicher expire)
<Neo31> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> à moi alors
<amel-selmi1> !
<Nour_al_Imen> Moi je m'accorde avec
<Nour_al_Imen> k3nz0,
<Nour_al_Imen> pour dire que seule une asso peut avoir des fonds
<amel-selmi1> luna n'arrive pa a se connecter 3andha probleme
<Nour_al_Imen> coté responsabilité
<amel-selmi1> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> on doit savoir
<Nour_al_Imen> qui va être le fondateur
<Nour_al_Imen> le secréatire
<Nour_al_Imen> le trèsorier
<Nour_al_Imen> qui va être pour ces poste
<icone_sabri> !
<Neo31> !
<Nour_al_Imen> et puis les membres fondateurs
<Nour_al_Imen> oui icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> je suggére que chaque ancien MC prend un nouv pour le former sur les taches qui sont répétitive
<icone_sabri> trésorrerie, contact loco, etc ..
<icone_sabri> un surevey peut etre la meilleur solution
<icone_sabri> utiliser qqchose comme doodle cé plus efficace vue que la communauté comporte plus que 200 personnes alors que ici on est moin d'une vingtaine
<Nour_al_Imen> Mais Mr sabri le problème c t pas une asso ? donc c une nouvelle expèrience pour les anciens membres aussi
<Nour_al_Imen> Oui c une bonne idée mais le problème
<Nour_al_Imen> lorsqu'il les ont contactés
<Nour_al_Imen> il y avait des membres non dispo
<Nour_al_Imen> donc pr dénicher l'info
<Nour_al_Imen> un échnage de mails serait
<Nour_al_Imen> convenable pr tous
<Nour_al_Imen> qu'en dites vous ?
<Neo31> +1
<Nour_al_Imen> En tant qu'ancien membre j'aimerais bien avoir votre avis Mr sabri sur l'asso
<Nour_al_Imen> je crois que nous sommes d'accord sur le point passation en tant que communauté
<Nour_al_Imen> Je vais passer au pt suivant ... OK?
<Neo31> !
<icone_sabri> !
<Nour_al_Imen> Oui Neo31
<Neo31> je veut revenir au point de Goldenscorp
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<Nour_al_Imen> vas y
<Neo31> qui sont les membres et la fesabilite et les membres fondateurs ne peut etre faite qu'apres une etude
<Neo31> une etude pour expliker comment creer une association, mais aussi comment la gerer apres
<Neo31> sinon les choses vont rester flou
<MaWaLe> !
<Neo31> donc il vaut mieux commencer une petite recherche et partager avec la communaute (avantages et incoveinant comme Goldenscorp a dit)
<Neo31> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> Tte à fait dac avec toi, la parole à icone_sabri  puis à MaWaLe
<icone_sabri> a propos l'association
<icone_sabri> je pense que l'intervention des membre ubuntu et trés importante( goldenScorp, nizarus, mawal, alaya zied ,e tc ..) ils ont aussi plus d'infos
<Neo31> +1
<k3nz0> +1
<Nour_al_Imen> +1
<elacheche_anis> +0
<Nour_al_Imen> si vous avez terminé on passe à MaWaLe  justement !
<Goldenscorp> +1
 * Neo31 ping icone_sabri 
<Nour_al_Imen> Vous pouvez parler MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> merci Madame la Présidente (madame ici est une formule de politesse qui ne tient pas compte de l'état civile de la personne :p )
<MaWaLe> d'abord bonsoir à tous et désolé pour le retard
<MaWaLe> sinon en ce qui concerne l'association
<MaWaLe> il y a un travail ENORME qui a été fait par tout un groupe de travail
<Nour_al_Imen> bsr
<MaWaLe> et surtout la participation de feu Hatem S'hel (allah yar7mou)
<MaWaLe> il ne faut pas oublier que l'association n'est pas une fin en soi
<MaWaLe> notre objectif principal est celui de Ubuntu (donc adopté par ubuntu-tn)
<Nour_al_Imen> +1
<icone_sabri> +
<MaWaLe> mais l'association est nécessaire pour avoir un statut juridique nous permettant d'avoir la possibilité de collecter des fonds, d'avoir des subventions
<MaWaLe> donc cette association sera quasiment dormante sauf dans le cadre d'émission de dossier pour subvention ou sponsoring
<MaWaLe> par ailleurs, un statut et une proposition de BE ont été votés
<MaWaLe> il suffit de déposer le tout auprès du ministère de l'intérieur d'avoir l'autorisation et là le tour est joué
<Neo31> !
<MaWaLe> donc en tout et pour tout, deux réunions au plus pour cette association sinon TOUT le travail DOIT être fait par ubuntu-tn (LoCo)
<MaWaLe> d'ailleurs même Mark insiste sur ce fait : si l'asso risque de détourner la LoCo de son objectif principal alors vaut mieux ne pas y penser
<Nour_al_Imen> alors on y pense ou pas ?
<MaWaLe> donc il ne faut pas que cette association disperse nos efforts
<MaWaLe> excusez moi ma longue intervention
<Nour_al_Imen> Je comprends pas votre pt de vue
<MaWaLe> EOF
<MaWaLe> je peux répondre?
<Nour_al_Imen> oui il ne faut pas qu'elle disperse mais est elle une nécessité ?
<Nour_al_Imen> oui biensur
<Nour_al_Imen> c elle est une nécéessité on l'a faite
<Nour_al_Imen> oui MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> à mon avis personnel : l'association est IMPERATIVE mais il suffit de la créer et ensuite la laisser de côté et juste l'utiliser comme couverture juridique pour le financement de nos actions rien de plus
<Nour_al_Imen> ET encore il faut prendre en compte, une asso c un président et un trésorier sont qui responsables de tte action ... Qui est élus pr ceci là ?
<MaWaLe> donc on peut continuer le projet déjà en place pour l'association et ne pas perdre encore plus de temps pour étudier, re-proposer, ...
<MaWaLe> on valide, on la crée et on "l'utilise" point à la ligne
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<k3nz0> +1
<Neo31> !
<MaWaLe> sinon pour le reste nous nous focalisons sur les objectifs (qu'imen a si brillamment énoncé dans son thread sur la ML)
<Nour_al_Imen> Oui Neo31
<MaWaLe> EOF
<Neo31> ok
<Nour_al_Imen> Merci MaWaLe
<Neo31> MaWaLe on a tjr parler de la creation de l'assiciation. je pense que ce n'est pas vraiment un grand probleme
<Neo31> mais comment gerer une association
<Neo31> quelles sont les reponsabilites
<Neo31> comment gerer les fonds...
<Nour_al_Imen> Il y a des docs sur les assos neo sur le net mm leur code et tout
<Neo31> on parle d'un status juridique mais on parle pas de ses details
<Nour_al_Imen> et on peut tjrs demander  à ce qui ont des assos
<MaWaLe> !
<Neo31> tu peut expliquer un peut comment ca se fait ? sinon on doit faire l'etude non?
<Neo31> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> oui MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> merci Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> +1 Neo31
<MaWaLe> désolé Neo31 si je m'adresse directement à toi mais nous n'avons pas à gérer une asso selon les règles de l'art
<MaWaLe> tout ce que nous avons à faire c'est :
<MaWaLe> 1- cré&er l'asso
<MaWaLe> 2- avoir un statut juridique (être une asso) pour pouvoir déposer des dossier de demande de subvention/sponsoring
<MaWaLe> le dossier doit être signé par le président et le financier
<MaWaLe> (on peut préparer un dossier générique et garder juste l'emplacement de la société à remplir)
<MaWaLe> 3- déposer les dossier
<MaWaLe> 4- avoir les fonds
<MaWaLe> 5- dépenser sur nos events du compte de l'asso en tenant les comptes selon une compta simple (de base) pour les associations (entrées/sortie ou débit/crédit)
<MaWaLe> 6- préparer un bilan de base pour chaque mandat/année
<MaWaLe> 7- Profiter de l'aisance financière de l'association pour REUSSIR nos event s sans pour autant rendre la tâche des organisateurs lourde pour avoir la prise en charge/badges/t-shirt/...
<MaWaLe> c'est tout ;)
<MaWaLe> EOF
<Nour_al_Imen> Il se fait tard et on doit bientôt clore la réunion donc j'aimerais bien que ces détails soit publié sur un doc ou autre
<Nour_al_Imen> Merci MaWaLe
<Nour_al_Imen> je veux passer au points suivants
<Nour_al_Imen> Conf Mr El amri
<Nour_al_Imen> Qui l'a mise ds le programme et qu'est ce qu'il y à dire ?
<Nour_al_Imen> à toi elacheche_anis
<Nour_al_Imen> On a décidé que ce sera par mail
<Neo31> !
<Nour_al_Imen> celui qui a des questions
<Nour_al_Imen> il les contactent tt simplement
<Nour_al_Imen> sinon s'ils veulent être présents pr deux heures
<Nour_al_Imen> sur ce salon tous
<Nour_al_Imen> ça sera bien aussi
<Nour_al_Imen> oui Neo31
<Neo31> j'ai ajouter cet event pour cette reunion
<Neo31> parce que c'est un event important qui n'as pas eux ca chance malheureusement
<Nour_al_Imen> Je parlais tte seule dsl
<Neo31> je propose de mettre a jour le status de cet event et de replanifier avec des dates et etre plus precis
<Neo31> eof
<MaWaLe> !
<Nour_al_Imen> oui M
<Nour_al_Imen> MaWaLe,
<MaWaLe> merci Nour_al_Imen
<MaWaLe> désolé de faire de la redondance
<Nour_al_Imen> pas de pb
<MaWaLe> mais les sessions Q&A sont un genre de CLASSROOM
<Neo31> +1
<MaWaLe> qui peuvent donner naissance au "manuel du coordinateur du groupe X"
 * Neo31 kan tu sera dispo MaWaLe ?
<MaWaLe> donc je pense qu'il vaut mieux commencer par des sujets thématiques pour ubuntu-tn et tout sujet en extra sera le bienvenu
<Nour_al_Imen> Très bien MaWaLe  moi je propose que vous contactez les autres membres et vous organisez ça
<MaWaLe> Nour_al_Imen:  nous avons déjà un grp event en place
<Nour_al_Imen> qu'en dites vous ?
<MaWaLe> ils peuvent envoyer un mail sur la ML (appel à contribution) et on y va
<MaWaLe> déjà on peut commencer par le grp event si vous voulez
<Nour_al_Imen> non mais je il est préfèrable que vous le faites car vous les connaissez bien
<MaWaLe> et on organise ça un dimanche après midi
<Nour_al_Imen> le grp event ça y est
<Nour_al_Imen> elacheche_anis,  a dit s'être informé auprès de hela et abd
<MaWaLe> voilà moi je suis déjà partant pour les grp dans lesquels j'étais (et j'espère encore être) actif
<MaWaLe> event/web&tech/rédac
<Nour_al_Imen> vous étiez ds quel grp déjà ?
<MaWaLe> à vous de voir
<MaWaLe> EOF
<Nour_al_Imen> Merci MaWaLe
<Nour_al_Imen> Donc voilà MaWaLe  est dispo à ce que ça intersse
<Nour_al_Imen> on peut lance un thread ou le dire dur l'ancien
<Nour_al_Imen> sinon revenons à la conf
<Nour_al_Imen> c'est prévu à sousse
<Nour_al_Imen> à l'Isit com déjà ou pas encore décidé ?
<Nour_al_Imen> à toi Neo31
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Neo31
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen il est deja trop tard pour faire avant la fin de ce mois
<Neo31> donc on doit recontacter Mr Amri et replanifier pour next month a Tunis
<Neo31> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> Mr El Amri a bien précisé qu'il ne veut pas à Tunis
<Nour_al_Imen> et on doit respecter
<Nour_al_Imen> autre chose
<Neo31> !!
<Nour_al_Imen> il a dit avoir un congé de qd à qd ?
<Nour_al_Imen> oui Neo31
<Neo31> est est en vacance a sousse juska la fin de ce mois apres il rentre a tunis
<Neo31> donc ca sera a tunis normalement si c'est pour le mois prochain
<Neo31> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> Ok il y a des sponsors ?
<Nour_al_Imen> Ou autres à tunis ?
<Neo31> -1
<Nour_al_Imen> J'aimerais savoir les détails pr pouvoir organiser cet event
<Neo31> !
<Nour_al_Imen> est ce que une université qui nous donne une salle de conf c suffisant ?
<Nour_al_Imen> sans buffet dc
<Nour_al_Imen> oui Neo31
<Neo31> celui qui s'interesse a organiser cet event qu'il le dise mnt
<Neo31> apres il parle des details avec elacheche_anis
<Neo31> et je pourrais aider aussi
<Neo31> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> Moi je peux contacter un directeur d'une université privé
<Nour_al_Imen> normalement il me connait et il y a de fortes chances qu'il accepte
<Nour_al_Imen> mais
<Nour_al_Imen> je demandais justement
<Nour_al_Imen> qu'est ce que je vaos emander
<Nour_al_Imen> juste une salle ?
<Nour_al_Imen> ou il y autre chose ?
 * Neo31 details apres
<Nour_al_Imen> Je demande l'amphi et ?
<Nour_al_Imen> non je dois avoir les détails pr bouger
<Nour_al_Imen> envoie moi les détails ce soir
<Nour_al_Imen> stp
<Nour_al_Imen> je compte peut être aller à tunis demain
<Nour_al_Imen> ok ?
<Nour_al_Imen> passons
<Neo31> ce n'est pas une session de formation, on parle de details pour organiser apres la reunion stp
<Nour_al_Imen> Stabilisation des équipes Ubuntu-TN et recrutement de contributeurs
<Nour_al_Imen> next point
<Nour_al_Imen> oui Neo31  envoie par mail merci
<Nour_al_Imen> pour ce point : Stabilisation des équipes Ubuntu-TN et recrutement de contributeurs
<Nour_al_Imen> il y a t'il des stratègies
<Nour_al_Imen> des décisions ?
<Nour_al_Imen> des horizons ?
<Nour_al_Imen> pour la stabilisation déjà
<Nour_al_Imen> il y a des changements ? de nouveaux membres ?
<Nour_al_Imen> geekette86,  par exemple ?
<Neo31> !
<Nour_al_Imen> elle fait partie d'une équipe ?
<Nour_al_Imen> oui Neo31
<Neo31> je propose de dedier une reunion exceptionnelle pour ce sujet le plutot possible
<Nour_al_Imen> oui
<Neo31> vu que c'est un point vital
<Nour_al_Imen> donc mardi prochain in cha Allah
<Nour_al_Imen> oui
<Neo31> et qu'il va pas prendre ca chance mnt a la finde cette reunion
<Neo31> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> oui donc je vais clore la réunion avec le résumé
<Nour_al_Imen> Event El Amri , asso statut, passation des anciens membres ,
<Nour_al_Imen> la stabilisation pr une autre réunion
<Nour_al_Imen> le projet web aussi
<Nour_al_Imen> il y a qlq ch à lancer sur la ML ?
<Nour_al_Imen> Neo31, ?
<Neo31> lance un vote pour faire une reunion exceptionelle si possible
<Nour_al_Imen> Tu peux le faire stp ?
<Nour_al_Imen> Je vais sortir
<Nour_al_Imen> et il doit être fait tte de suite
<Nour_al_Imen> je crois
<Neo31> VOTE : lancer une reunion exceptionelle le plutot possible pour traiter le point de stabilisation des equipes ubuntu-tn? +1; 0; -1
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<Neo31> ping Nour_al_Imen amel-selmi1 elacheche_anis Fanen Goldenscorp icone_sabri IMAnis rednaks Sp4rKy
<Nour_al_Imen> tu peux me parler de l'event stp ?
<Nour_al_Imen> ainh dac ici ?
<Nour_al_Imen> c pas sur la ML ?
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<Nour_al_Imen> +1
<icone_sabri> +1
<Neo31> +1
<Goldenscorp> +1
<amel-selmi1> +1
<Fanen>   0
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<Nour_al_Imen> On cloture la réunion alors.
<Neo31> ping Nour_al_Imen amel-selmi1 elacheche_anis Fanen Goldenscorp icone_sabri IMAnis rednaks Sp4rKy
<Neo31> merci Nour_al_Imen
<icone_sabri> !
<Neo31> a propos de l'event il faut voir si Mr Amri vien de loin on doit payer son trasport
<Neo31> et une pause cafe
<Neo31> ainsi qu'un dejeune (a voir)
<Goldenscorp> ok Neo31
<Nour_al_Imen> La réunion est terminée
<Neo31> bon il sera deja a Tunis donc pas de probleme de transport
<amel-selmi1> nchallah
<Neo31> reste preparer une salle de conference
<Neo31> un datashow
<Neo31> electricite
<Nour_al_Imen> Bon Neo31 , vous devez me faciliter la tâche là. Moi je peux aller au directeur lui demander l'amphi
<Neo31> verifier s'il va utiliser son laptop et qu'el sont ses besoin
<Neo31> s'il a besoin de wifi ou d'internet
<Nour_al_Imen> mais je n'oserais pas pr la première fois lui demander quoi que ce soit d'autres
<Neo31> ok Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> il faut aussi preparer une affiche
<Neo31> et la mettre partout
<Neo31> et faire de la pub sur net
<Nour_al_Imen> la pub sur le net on peut s'en occuper ensemble
<Nour_al_Imen> l'affiche qui va la faire ?
<Neo31> voir avec le coordinateur media
<Nour_al_Imen> est ce qu'on peut faire cette conf Samedi le 1 er?
<Neo31> je pense qu'il est impossible de preparer un event dans une seule semaine
<Neo31> on doit prevoir un mois
<Neo31> sinon 2 semaines avec des membres engages pour assurer tout ca
<Neo31> (l'affiche doit etre imprime une semaine en avance au moins)
<Nour_al_Imen> donc samedi 8?
<Neo31> et une semaine pour preparer une affiche est le minimum aussi
<Neo31> donc impossible de faire en moins de 2 semaines
<Nour_al_Imen> prkoi une semaine ?
<Nour_al_Imen> ok listen to me now
<Neo31> a savoir si tu aura des membres pour tout preparer
<Neo31> mais je rappel la release party que je ve faire avec chokri et anis
<Neo31> donc il te manque deja 3 membres pour cette date
<Neo31> on peut aider mais personellement je pe pas m'engager dans un autre event mnt
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<Nour_al_Imen> énumère les tâches une autres fois stp ?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> preparer la salle + datashow + electricite + les autres besoin a verifier avec Mr Amri (possible wifi ou pc ou je c pa)
<Neo31> preparer une affiche, imprimer et mettre l'affiche partout
<Neo31> normalement pas de prise en charge du transport s'il est deja a tunis ( a verifier)
<Neo31> reste la pause cafe (et voir un dejeune si possible)
<Neo31> apart l'affiche il faut en parler sur net
<Nour_al_Imen> Non mais il faut tjrs manger ds vos events?
<Nour_al_Imen> mm pr une matinée ?
<Neo31> et je rappel qu'il a expliquer que ca sera avance et pour les professeurs ou professionels
<Nour_al_Imen> Tu me compliques la tâche là
<Neo31> je c pa, g decrit la procedure classique pour un a 4 ou 5 conferenciers dans un event
<Nour_al_Imen> ok lui il est ingènieur ou prof univ ou quoi ?
<Nour_al_Imen> ok thx
<Neo31> et ken jit 7dhart normal taw n5alas 3lih eni ftour
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> a toi de verifier mais je pense qu'il est un professionnel et pas un professeur
<Nour_al_Imen> tu me donnes son email ?
<Neo31> il est sur notre ML deja
<Nour_al_Imen> envoie le moi en pr
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> donne ton mail en prive
<Nour_al_Imen> dc de tte façon je vais voir avec le directeur demain
<Nour_al_Imen> in cha Allah
<Nour_al_Imen> je vais rédiger là une demande formelle
<Nour_al_Imen> je lui la laisse au cas où il ne serait pas la bàas
<Neo31> cherche le thread : advanced linux conference
<Nour_al_Imen> Enfin in cha Allah j'arrive à passer
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<Nour_al_Imen> nabil el amri ?
<Neo31> essaye de demander quels sont les requirements des invites a la conference puisque c'est une conference aux utilisateurs avancees
<Nour_al_Imen> ok quoi d'autres ?
<Neo31> Mr Amri : Je veux présenter aux membres de la communauté (aux advanced users) quelques mécanismes de fiabilité et de haute disponibilité comme le DRBD ou le Heartbeat.
<Neo31> voila le sujet donc
<Neo31> cherche le thread dont g indiquer sur la ML
<Nour_al_Imen> Neo stp demande lui et moi je vais rédiger ma lettre
<Nour_al_Imen> oui tu peux juste lui envoyer cette question ?
<Nour_al_Imen> j'ai bcp à faire et je me lève tôt pr tunis
<Neo31> garde elacheche_anis au courant de l'avancement de la preparation de cet event puisqu'il est coordinateur event merci
<Nour_al_Imen> ok c un non alors
<Nour_al_Imen> je m'en occupe
<Neo31> je pe pas faire ce soir Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> dsl
<Nour_al_Imen> pas de pb
<Neo31> je suis KO et je me leve un pe tot pour le sprint web demain
<Nour_al_Imen> bon je vous laisse
<Neo31> sorry
<Neo31> see ya
<Nour_al_Imen> assalem alaykom tlm
<Nour_al_Imen> no pb
<Neo31> bn a tous
<Nour_al_Imen> dis wa alaykom assalem et t'auras 10 hassanat
<Nour_al_Imen> c mieux non ?
<IMAnis> و عليكم السلام
<Neo31> merci pour le rappel Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> Je vous en pris frère
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Neo31
<sabri_icone> salem
<sabri_icone> at hom
<sabri_icone> Goldenscorp: rednaks elacheche_anis  McPeter sabri_icone Sp4rKy crack3r bemawi piti rednaks , ahlan bikom
<sabri_icone> echno tefehemto mela
<crack3r> w salam sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> sorry i was cooking
<sabri_icone> so, what's new
<Chikori> Ping Goldenscorp,
<sabri_icone> slm Chikori likom
<Chikori> elacheche_anis, r9adt?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-24
<sarhan> hello
<k3nz0> hello
<k3nz0> ping sarhan
<sarhan> pong k3nz0
<sarhan> ping Goldenscorp
<k3nz0> On commence par détailler les points
<sarhan> oui oui :)
<sarhan> stana yjiw eljme3a
<sarhan> ahla Chikori
<Chikori> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> 3ayet elneo ou geekette ou luna
<Chikori> luna mahich jeya
<sarhan> ok pg
<Chikori> femma Goldenscorp Neo w Geekette
<sarhan> 3ayet elgeekette
<sarhan> ou neo
<k3nz0> Au fait dans 1h je me casse
<sarhan> ah bon
<sarhan> pk? :(
<k3nz0> je  vais sortir
<sarhan> ahla Neo31
<sarhan> barra -.-
<sarhan> k3nz0,  on peut reprendre une activitée normale je pense que c annulé
<k3nz0> u_u*
<darknunurs> cc N
<darknunurs> fail
<darknunurs> bonjour tout le monde
<k3nz0> darknunurs, roi du fail
<Neo31> ahla
<Neo31> darknunurs
<Neo31> ahla k3nz0
<k3nz0> hello Neo31
<Neo31> instaliw mumble
<Neo31> haw bach na3tikom l'IP
<sarhan> ok :)
<Neo31> sarhan conecti mumble
<sarhan> het l'ip
<Neo31> vous avez l'ip du serveur mumble
<Neo31> port par defaut
<Tr0llFaC3> Problem?
<darknunurs> okay
<sarhan> Tr0llFaC3, u mad?
<darknunurs> Tr0llFaC3, u jelly ?
<Neo31> ping sarhan darknunurs k3nz0
<darknunurs> je suis co
<k3nz0> je suis co aussi
<Neo31> ok
<geekette86> donc
<geekette86> ping sarhan
<sarhan> rednaks install mumble
<rednaks> ok sarhan
<darknunurs> bon ena j'y go. à toute !
<darknunurs> ( Neo31 on essayera de se co dans le club)
<rednaks> salut à tous :)
<rednaks> sarhan , c'est fait et après ?
<Neo31> loooool
<Neo31> #ubuntu-tn-web
<k3nz0> hello
<k3nz0> win wseltou fel developpement ?
<k3nz0> cc rednaks geekette86 Neo31  sarhan
<sarhan> hello
<sarhan> on a rien fait
<sarhan> on t'attendait
<k3nz0> 8\
<sarhan> haya
<sarhan> ramene darknunurs
<sarhan> 5ali nebdew
<k3nz0> il est pas co
<sarhan> viens #ubuntu-tn-web
<sarhan> crack3r, toi aussi viens
<sarhan> je re dans 5 minute
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-25
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<Rahma> salut tout le monde
<Rahma> y'a t'il quelqu'un?
<linuxor> slt
<darknunurs> cc sarhan
<benjazia> salut tt le monde
<Master_Geeks> bonsoir
<Rahma> salut tout le mmonde
<Rahma> y'a t'il autre méthode pour monter un DVD autre que cette commende:  sudo mount -r -t udf /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<DelphiWorld> Salut Neo31 et EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> salut
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld,
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: alhamdoulillah ;)
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: see my twitter ?
<EgyParadox> no
<EgyParadox> wait ill check
<Neo31> salut DelphiWorld EgyParadox
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: http://www.twitter.com/dzlink
<EgyParadox> dzlink Meftah Tayeb
<EgyParadox> 3october, please come! let me change my life a bit in egypt! #light #FUN #TOURISM #VISA #WORLD #FB
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: :)
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: i got my visa freely they refuse to take my payment
<EgyParadox> nice
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: and a very very very (YES, VERY) respectfull consulate there
<EgyParadox> good
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: :)
<DelphiWorld> see you there so EgyParadox :)
<DelphiWorld> et Neo31 s'il veux venir;)
<EgyParadox> insha2allah
<Neo31> where when for what DelphiWorld ?
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: for a visit to my friend in egypt
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> i am planning a visit to egypt (just an idea for now) but not soon anyway
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: lol
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-18
<mm58> hy
<mm58> slt
<mm58> il y a paersonne ici ou koi??
<bemawi> [hs : perso, je ne penses pas que personne passe ici]
<bemawi> [hs : ni quoi]
 * bemawi fuit
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-23
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: salam
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: pm me votre téléphone svp
<DelphiWorld> salut ButterflyOfFire !
<DelphiWorld> wissem ;)
<wissem> hello DelphiWorld
<wissem> ça va?
<DelphiWorld> bien HMD
<DelphiWorld> vous?
<Tux-Tn> hello DelphiWorld wissem
<DelphiWorld> ;)
<DelphiWorld> salam Neo31
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: billé réservé!
<DelphiWorld> sava Neo31 ?
<Neo31> hey DelphiWorld
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> how are you!
<DelphiWorld> good :D
<DelphiWorld> you ?
<Neo31> great :)
<Neo31> not bad :)
<Neo31> still alive which is something good :)
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: i'm comming to tunisia tomorrow;-)
<Neo31> how long will you stay ?
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: 24ours only;-)
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> I guess you'll stay at tunis then, hum
<DelphiWorld> yes
 * Neo31 wishes DelphiWorld a good trip
<DelphiWorld> i won see you and anis sadly
<DelphiWorld> thank Neo31
<DelphiWorld> but i'lle meet Neo31
<DelphiWorld> i'lle meet Tux-Tn
<Neo31> we are un Sussah
<Neo31> I can get to tunis the next day
<Neo31> the best I can try is to go to tunis tomorrow night
<DelphiWorld> good!
<DelphiWorld> so we can meet after tomorrow
<DelphiWorld> i'lle need to go to radio zitouna
<Neo31> ok
<DelphiWorld> :)
<Neo31> when will you be free ?
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: after tomorrow morning
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: please can you check for me http://www.zitounafm.net/ar/ ? i want there phone/Contact
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> there is a contact form here http://www.zitounafm.net/ar/contact
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: they dont have any phone or address?
<Neo31> that's all i could find
<Neo31> no
<Neo31> let me see if I can get you something
<Neo31> 00216 71 136 000
<Neo31> here it is
<Neo31> if it doesn't work just as again I'll see if they got another number
<Neo31> DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> checkin
<DelphiWorld> checking
<Neo31> ok
<os_> Neo31: if you r give a password to someone ... it is recommended to give it with a /query chat ..
<os_> Neo31: if you r giving a password to someone ... it is recommended to give it with a /query chat ..
<os_> :)
<Neo31> does it look like a password os_ ?
<Zargonovski> Neo?
<Neo31> a password would look like this OHU^&jyg6&76gaTBU
<Neo31> hello Zargonovski
<Zargonovski> Hi there
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: thank you a lot
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: i contacted one imam there!
<Neo31> you're welcome DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: :P
<Neo31> Zargonovski= zrouga ?
<DelphiWorld> salam Ghilas
<Ghilas> Salam DelphiWorld
<Neo31> when you go there ask them to put their number on their website, not everyone know how to get it especially then their are not from tunisia
<DelphiWorld> Ghilas: algérie ?
<Zargonovski> wi
<Zargonovski> :)
<Ghilas> Oui
<Zargonovski> cv neo
<DelphiWorld> Ghilas: qu'elle région ?
<Neo31> ^^ mar7ba mar7ba :)
<Ghilas> Bejaia DelphiWorld
<Zargonovski> ach a7walek
<Zargonovski>  ??
<DelphiWorld> Ghilas: tré tré bien... l'amoure des français, si non la france n'existe pas
<Neo31> fine
<DelphiWorld> j'espaire que tu connais sa:-)
<Neo31> u?
<Zargonovski> not much ;)
<Zargonovski> what's up !!
<Neo31> lol, dima de5il fi 7itt Zargonovski ?
<Ghilas> LOL , Je ne sais pas ;) DelphiWorld
<Zargonovski> nn ^^
<Neo31> nothin special Zargonovski
<Zargonovski> good
<DelphiWorld> Ghilas: alore tu sais maintenan, les français en 1957 on décidé de prande hassi messoud et bejaya
<Zargonovski> i'm on my open hardware stuff
<Zargonovski> :p
<DelphiWorld> pour l'importation et l'exportation du petrol
<Zargonovski> selem DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> la production et l'exportation...
<Ghilas> Oui c'est vrai surtout le sud de l'Algérie :)
<DelphiWorld> salam Zargonovski :)
<Ghilas> sont malin ces français
<DelphiWorld> Ghilas: non, même bejaya... le poin tré important d'exportation
<Ghilas> Oui Oui
<Neo31> hh good work Zargonovski
<os_> Neo31: believe me .. but some programs like teamview run in linux .. and force you to use passwords like this !
<Neo31> nope i don't agree os
<Neo31> I used teamviewer before
<os_> ah ?
<os_> :) ?
<Neo31> and there is an option to change the password and use more complex ones
<os_> oh .. i didn't notice that
<Neo31> look at the configuration options you'll find where you can set up your own permanent password
<os_> i think linux edition contain wine emulation
<os_> i think linux edition contains wine emulation
<Neo31> the other one is temporary which will change every time you start tv
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> it does you are right
<os_> and name of process contain a .exe suffix
<os_> (LA
<Neo31> humm
<Neo31> I didn't pay attention to details
<Neo31> I'm not a fan of tv on linux anyway
<os_> neither i
<Neo31> good
<os_> is there any other arabic ubuntu channels ?
<os_> like #ubuntu-eg
<Neo31> yep
<os_> and #ubuntu-arabic !
<Neo31> #ubuntu-eg #ubuntu-dz #ubuntu-mo
<Neo31> #ubuntu-arabic is not that active
<os_> ubuntu-mo is not exist
<Neo31> it is stuck with someone who is not active nor coordinating with other loco teams
<Neo31> hum not sure
<Neo31> there is a loco team in morocco
<os_> OK..
<Neo31> maybe it is mc
<Neo31> just google it
<os_> why google
<os_> i have search feature here
<os_> xchat!
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> just do it then
<Neo31> but i recommended google because there is a good page on ubuntu wiki or loco dir
<os_> the most active is #linuxac
<Neo31> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<Neo31> it is ma
<Neo31> yep, but linuxac is not an ubuntu loco team
<Neo31> it's a general linux community working on their own
<os_> i know ..
<Neo31> i used to hangout there and in other channels
<Neo31> linuxac is active
<os_> veru active
<Neo31> then there is ubuntu-eg
<os_> yeh ..
<Neo31> and north african loco teams
<os_> maybe :)
<Neo31> i know some members from sa syria and iraq
<Neo31> but didn't manage to gather a team to start up
<os_> i think this is not the true time
<Neo31> it's never the right time
<Neo31> we just have to do it
<os_> i know a syrian distribution developer .. from aleppo
<os_> it is 15 years old
<Neo31> good
<os_> since aleppo attack .. he has never seen after
<os_> :(
<Neo31> you don't need to gather developers and experts to start a loco team in syria
<os_> may be there is no internet in aleppo now ..
<os_> Neo31: may be i will be arrest for that XD !
<Neo31> there are many simple activities that can be done whiting loco teams
<Neo31> why would they arrest you ?
<os_> i don't know  XF
<Neo31> hh come on
<Neo31> I don't think they will
<os_> i will not try now
<Neo31> I know things sucks some times but not that much
<Neo31> ok
<os_> i have hard study this year
<Neo31> same for most of us
<os_> there is no schools here
<Neo31> sorry about that
<os_> but i have to continue this .. or i will taken to army this year
<os_> XD
<Neo31> good luck man, just do what you think is best
<Neo31> i'm not a judge nor asking you to do whatever you have tough
<Neo31> I just was trying to ask and help if possible
<DelphiWorld> :P
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: lol tv
<ounis> hey DelphiWorld
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ahla ounis
<DelphiWorld> hey ounis
<ounis> howdy Neo31
<ounis> sup?
<Neo31> so DelphiWorld when you'll be free after tomorrow ?
<Neo31> nothin special
<Neo31> u?
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: yeah and i'm happy i got a contact in zitouna radio to make a deal with them :-)
<ounis> same
<Neo31> good 4 u DelphiWorld
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-16
<Neo31-live> plus.google.com/hangouts
<|-||c|-|3|v|> 3awed invitini
<Neo31-live> ok
<|-||c|-|3|v|> hichemchouaibi2@gmail.com
<Neo31-live> c fait
<|-||{|-|3|V|> neo31-live
<|-||{|-|3|V|> mafhemtech connection ta7et
<|-||{|-|3|V|> ema ga3ed netfarej 3lik fil youtube
<Neo31-live> je redemarre |-||{|-|3|V|
<|-||{|-|3|V|> ok
<Neo31-live> taw tal9ani sur irc ds 5mn
<|-||{|-|3|V|> ok
<Neo31> re |-||{|-|3|V|
<|-||{|-|3|V|> bien
<|-||{|-|3|V|> neo31
<Neo31> aya hawka jit m3ak bach ma to93odch testi wa7dik :p
<Neo31> marra jeya de preference na3mlou session classroom irc
<Neo31> walla hangout plus rapide et bien organise :)
<|-||{|-|3|V|> ok
<|-||{|-|3|V|> mrile neo31
<Neo31> :)
<|-||{|-|3|V|> elli ta3mlou  enta mabrouk
<Neo31> hh non |-||{|-|3|V|
 * Neo31 is going offline soon
<Neo31> a3mlou entouma weni heni m3akom |-||{|-|3|V| :)
<|-||{|-|3|V|> ok
<|-||{|-|3|V|> ;)
<Neo31> salut a tous
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, Sup
<Neo31> nothin special SalahMessaoud
<|-||{|-|3|v|> hey
<|-||{|-|3|v|> salem
<ubuntiste-msakni> Salam :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> lunapersa:
<lunapersa> oui
<lunapersa> non
<ubuntiste-msakni> -_-
<lunapersa> mouch  hetha
<lunapersa> :/
<lunapersa> :p
<Neo31> bsr tlm :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-17
<Tux-Tn> ping nizarus
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-18
<Hamdi> SLM
<elacheche_anis> salam Hamdi
<Hamdi> cv ?
<Hamdi> ena Issam
<elacheche_anis> hmd :) ena issam minhom :D walla famma deux issam :p :D 3arrif binafsik
<SalahMessaoud> ws
<elacheche_anis> * tarekdj (29e138d9@gateway/web/freenode/ip.41.225.56.217) has joined #ubuntu-tn
<elacheche_anis> * tarekdj (29e138d9@gateway/web/freenode/ip.41.225.56.217) has left #ubuntu-tn
<elacheche_anis> * Neo31 (~Neo31@ubuntu/member/neo31) has joined #ubuntu-tn
<elacheche_anis> dima retard Neo31 x)
<Neo31> re elacheche_anis
<Neo31> chnouwa eli retar elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> ah lol
<Neo31> g rater
<Neo31> damn
<Neo31> chbih fisa3 mcha tarek?
<|-||{|-|3|v|> salem
<|-||{|-|3|v|_> salem
<|-||{|-|3|v|_> neo31
<|-||{|-|3|v|_> chnowa jdid fil machya mta3 lesprit???
<|-||{|-|3|v|_> neo31
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ahla |-||{|-|3|v|_
<|-||{|-|3|v|_> ahla neo31
<|-||{|-|3|v|_> chfmma jdid fil GNU 30
<Neo31> lezim na3mlou reunion soon |-||{|-|3|v|_ pour confirmer jdid
<Neo31> sinon juska mnt pas grande chose
<|-||{|-|3|v|_> ok
<|-||{|-|3|v|_> wa9tech réunion
<|-||{|-|3|v|_> mab9ch wa9t rahou
<|-||{|-|3|v|_> 9 jours
<|-||{|-|3|v|_> neo31
<Neo31> ML |-||{|-|3|v|_
<|-||{|-|3|v|_> ok
<Neo31> barcha mizelou ghatssin chwaya
<Neo31> taw n7awlou fel weekend na3mlou reunion
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-19
<|-||{|-|3|v|> salem
<|-||{|-|3|v|> شعخه يث 9
<|-||{|-|3|v|> quoi de 9
<Neo31`> chfama sur irc elacheche_anis lunapersa r3zguin0 wissem |-||{|-|3|v|
<lunapersa> xD
<lunapersa> rien
<Neo31> xD
<Neo31> ouki
<|-||{|-|3|v|> rien Neo31
<Neo31> on lance une demande de reunion popur dimanche soir lunapersa elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> concerant gnu30 et sfd
<Neo31> it's time to move forward!! isn't it ?
<lunapersa> Samedi  bq mieux
<|-||{|-|3|v|> oui samedi
<lunapersa> doodle xD
<lunapersa> 22h00/23h00
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> samedi soir
<Neo31> lunapersa, |-||{|-|3|v|
<|-||{|-|3|v|> oui Neo31
<|-||{|-|3|v|> Neo31
<|-||{|-|3|v|> winik
<lunapersa> oui
<lunapersa> |-||{|-|3|v|     qui  vous etes
<|-||{|-|3|v|> hhhh
<|-||{|-|3|v|> manich bech ngollek
<|-||{|-|3|v|> lunapersa
<lunapersa> ah  sayé
<lunapersa> 3arftek
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-20
<|-||{|-|3|v|> chkoun
<Neo31> lol ubot2`
<Neo31> lunapersa,
<Neo31> |-||{|-|3|v|, = hichem
<lunapersa> euuh  3rafto  sayé
<Neo31> in 1337 5|°3@(|<
<Neo31> gotcha
<Neo31> |-||{|-|3|v|, pk pas un simple nick comme tlm ?
<Neo31> pk du leet ?
<|-||{|-|3|v|> a3tini un simple nick
<|-||{|-|3|v|> Neo31
<Neo31> hichem
<Neo31> hichem-tn
<Neo31> hichem-cll
<Neo31> hichem-cllfsm
<Neo31> hichem-fsm
<Neo31> hitachi-tn
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> blabla
<|-||{|-|3|v|> hhh
<Neo31> make sure c un nick unique mouch mte3 7ad e5er :)
<hichem> mafamma 7atta hichem m3akm be5lefi na
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> sur freenode
<Neo31> pe etre nick name reserve deja
<hichem> ok
<Neo31> hich-em, try this
<Neo31>  /ns help register
<Neo31> i5tar nickname fixe pour commencer
<Neo31> quand tu decide une fois pour toute wali a3mal register ;)
<hich-em> REGISTER hichem123 hichemchouaibi2@gmail.com
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-22
<Neo31`> ping Neo31
#ubuntu-tn 2014-09-18
<lejenome> help ide
<lejenome> oops, i sended the msg to wrong chanel
#ubuntu-tn 2014-09-19
<elacheche> An0nyme, Hey there!
<An0nyme> coucou moulacheche
<An0nyme> ça va
<elacheche> Am ok, u?
<An0nyme> no speak english
<An0nyme> french or arabic or tunisian
<elacheche> Béhi x)
<An0nyme> ?
<An0nyme> hhhh
<An0nyme> ça va anis ?
<elacheche> hmd :) → tout le monde connais, je deteste lorsque je discute avec quelqu'un qui veut pas dire son nom :p ping Ridley5 :p
<elacheche> s/monde/monde me/
<An0nyme> j'ai un pseudo enregistré lol , tu veux dire quoi par  "je deteste lorsque je discute avec quelqu'un qui veut pas dire son nom " mdr
<elacheche> le vrai nom :p pas le nickname :p dhaher illi inti mét7ibich t9oul ton nom alors zéyid nas2lik kima s2alt Ridley5 :p #troll
<moulachech> c est moi
<moulachech> moulachech
<moulachech> el 7a9i9i
<moulachech> :)
<elacheche> #face_palm
<Ridley5> elacheche :)
<Ridley5> we are anonymous over IRC
<elacheche> good for you Ridley5 :) ;) :D
<Ridley5> thanks si Anis
<An0nyme> elacheche>   ubuntu ?
<elacheche> :) :) :)
<elacheche> An0nyme, ?
<Ridley5> je ne vois pourquoi certaines personnes se mettentt à parler en anglais, est ce pour être plus incomprehensible ? :P
<elacheche> L000L Ridley5 x)
<An0nyme> elacheche>  c est quoi ubuntu
<Ridley5> une tarte au pomme
<An0nyme> ah
<An0nyme> je veux une alors
<An0nyme> xd
<An0nyme> elacheche>
<An0nyme> dit
<An0nyme> je veux
<An0nyme> installer
<An0nyme> google
<An0nyme> chrome
<An0nyme> pas
<An0nyme> chromium
<An0nyme> depuit un depot
<An0nyme> deb
<elacheche> Mais non Ridley5 ! An0nyme ubuntu c'est du soda → http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Cola
<An0nyme> tu a une idee
<Ridley5> aucune idée, j'utilises pas les produits google moi
<An0nyme> ah Ridley5
<elacheche> Ridley5, chromium est pas un produit google ;) , An0nyme tu peux passer par un ppa
<An0nyme> tu va pouvoir resister ? xd
<An0nyme> elacheche>  y a aviator aussi mais le chrome est pris par google
<An0nyme> " aviator "
<Ridley5> il parle de Google Chrome lui
<elacheche> An0nyme, https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<An0nyme> elacheche>  tu connais un depot si non pour chrome
<Ridley5> elacheche t'as encore tes gros moustaches ?
<elacheche> An0nyme, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<An0nyme> mercii elacheche  ;)
<elacheche> Ridley5, yep kima ta3rafni 9bal :p
<Ridley5> je crois que je me trompe c'est pas la bonne personne
<elacheche> LooooL 7atta eni 9olt x)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-14
<elacheche> nizarus, m-25
<nizarus> j'ouvre la radio :p
<elacheche> :-3
<elacheche> Rabi yostor x)
<nizarus> le live ne fonctionne pas sous ubuntu
<nizarus> un plugin mediaplayer certainement
<elacheche> vlc → http://stream6.tanitweb.com/expressfm
<nizarus> on parle du cloud là :/
<nizarus> beuuuuurk la communauté open source :p
<nizarus> nous sommes la communauté du Libre :)
<nizarus> elacheche: ah le trac :p
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, :D
<elacheche> nizarus, Je l'ai dit clairement que c'est Logiciel libre pas open source x)
<elacheche> non? o_O
<elacheche> 93iritha!! :'(
<nizarus> oui elacheche c'était le journaliste qui parle de open source
<nizarus> mais bon tu as eu quelques minutes seulement
<nizarus> c'était bien
<elacheche> yep.. W zid réseaux 3kass x(
<elacheche> Au minimum 3malt pub lil SFD :D
<nizarus> yep et de la bonne pub :p
<elacheche> J'ai raté ce qu'il a dit juste avant que je commance → Chawchou 3liya il bath x) w ba3déch ghdarni direct x)
<elacheche> :D
<nizarus> il a dis que son ancien prof -> Zied parlais toujours de ubuntu
<elacheche> Ah! OK :)
<nizarus> et qu'à une époque il avait ubuntu installé en physique sur son PC
<chaker> Hola
<elacheche> o/ chaker
<chaker> What's up elacheche
<elacheche> Good chaker :) u?
<chaker> tired bored depressed ... So very good :p
<elacheche> Am so tired :) But excited & happy :) We have a good start for this season in the FOSS community :)
<chaker> elacheche: (y). I do enjoy reading your discussion on #Opentunisia
<elacheche> You're not alone.. I enjoyed that too.. Guys in there have very good ideas x)
<chaker> Yep and funny also xD
<elacheche> yep :)
<chaker> By the way thanks for recommending awesome. Even though I have some problem with it. It's AWESOME!
<elacheche> :D :D
<elacheche> Now am recommanding weechat as IRC client :D
<chaker> :p Becarefull with the LOG :p
<elacheche> I migrated to it last night, it's great :) :D
<elacheche> log?
<elacheche> Ah about the typos? :p I don't care.. I'm still stressed after this http://www.radioexpressfm.com/ecouter/data-14-09-2015 (33:00) :p
<chaker>  elacheche │ [18:30:58] chaker │ https://github.com/search?l=irc&q=elacheche&ref=searchresults&type=Code&utf8=%E2%9C%93  -_-
<elacheche> The guy uses weechat as irc client and he's always on #docker, what's wrong with that?
<elacheche> The only thing I see not good is the fact that he share the log via github x)
<chaker> nop you forget :p
<elacheche> forget what?
<chaker> I do keep my weechat in my dotfiles repo in github but before I did it I forget to remove the log.
<elacheche> Ah! OK :D
<elacheche> Oh yeah!!!!!!
<elacheche> I remember now :
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> you already using it x)
<elacheche> :D
<chaker> hhhhhhhhhh you have a very good memory :p
<elacheche> O told you that fact about my memory before :D
<elacheche> I*
<chaker> Yep :p here you can find my weechat config maybe you find something you like :)
<chaker> https://github.com/Chakerbh/dotfiles/tree/master/weechat
<elacheche> Great :D thx :)
<elacheche> http://www.radioexpressfm.com/ecouter/data-14-09-2015 (Start from 33:00) :p
<elacheche> Assma3 w ba3déch ija nabbar chaker :D normal :D
<chaker> La Bahi :p
<chaker> elacheche: t3adit mara fi radio. mba3ed ki sma3et el enreg ana mafhimtich ro7i :p
<elacheche_anis> o/
<elacheche_anis> nizarus, Na3iL I was busy with SFD and OpTn that I forgot to send a very important email to our ML :'(
<elacheche_anis> Please check your inbox
<Na3iL> got it elacheche_anis I was waiting for this mail
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL: :'(
<Na3iL> We will take it elacheche_anis and am very sorry for my high delay for pushing my updates.. many works to handle IRL
<nizarus> Ah le reapprouval :/
<Na3iL> elacheche_anis, we don't need testimonials for the WiKi page of the re-approval ?
<elacheche_anis> nope Na3iL.. That's a FIXED template from the LoCo council
<Na3iL> ah I see
<elacheche_anis> I should go have some sleep right now.. I'll be here by 5 or 6 am to finish checking the Re-approval needs..
<Na3iL> If you want elacheche_anis I can be there with 5 am?
<elacheche_anis> As you like Na3iL :)
<Na3iL> I will be there indeed I have new ideas
<elacheche_anis> OK then see you then :)
<Na3iL> See you, good night :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-15
<Na3iL> 0/ GM elacheche I am late as usual -_-
<elacheche> 3arfi nizarus
<elacheche> http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<nizarus> cool :)
<elacheche> :)
<nizarus> ça me rappel les billets de mon blog "pseudo est un utilisateur libre" :)
<nizarus> http://blog.nizarus.tn/2009/04/atomcell-est-un-utilisateur-libre
<nizarus> ...
<elacheche> Yep :)
<nizarus> ça serai bien de faire la même chose avec les nouveaux de la communauté :)
<nizarus> ça nous permettre de mieux les connaitre :)
<elacheche> nizarus, oui j'ai pensé à ça.. Mais comme tu le sais.. je peux pas faire tout les idées tout seul.. J'essaie de commencer et j'éspére que les nouveaux vont me rejoindre..
<elacheche> Salut Azhalee :) welcome :)
<Azhalee> salut elacheche, merci :)
<elacheche> Premiére fois ici?
<Azhalee> oui
<elacheche> Welcome again :D :)
<nizarus> et en plus avec #Failbook qui a le temps d'écrire des billets de blog :/
<nizarus> ahla Azhalee
<elacheche> Azhalee, am Anis from Tunisia :)
<elacheche> et oui nizarus :(
<Azhalee> enchanté, sympathique l'accueil :)
<elacheche> We are not 10000 persons in here Azhalee :D So we love to know every new one here  :D
<Azhalee> je suis débutant linux, et du coup un salon irc en français ça m'intéresse :)
<Azhalee> mais je suis pas en tunisie, je suis en france
<elacheche> Ah parfait :D
<elacheche> Azhalee, n'hésite pas de poser des questions ici :D Y a aussi #ubuntu-fr pour toute la communauté Francophone :)
<Azhalee> oui merci, après je reste un peu observateur, je suis débutant sur irc aussi :D
<Azhalee> Mais j'ai déjà posé une question et j'aime ce côté communautaire et entraide, c'est beau :)
<elacheche> :D
<nizarus> Azhalee, c'est ce qu'il y a de beau dans le libre :)
<Azhalee> Oui. Mais au début on a l'impression que dans le monde des Linuxiens tout le monde passe son temps à se battre pour défendre sa distribution ^_^
<elacheche> Azhalee, pas ici :D :D On aime Ubuntu, OK.. Mais si tu utilsie autres chose on a pas de problème :D Dès que c'est GNU/Linux :D
<nizarus> si tu utilise un truc autre que ubuntu on t'éjecte tout de suite :p
<elacheche> l00000l nizarus x)
<Azhalee> haha, la secte quoi
<nizarus> je rigole :p sauf si tu utilise winbugs :p
<elacheche> :D
<Azhalee> ben tiens allez j'ai bien une question d'ailleurs sur ubuntu. Quand je veux télécharger un logiciel, des fois je passe pas par la logithèque, et là je sais pas trop où ranger les fichiers, genre partout on me dit que j'ai pas les droits. J'ai cru que c'était /opt mais idem
<Azhalee> Vous faites comment vous ?
<nizarus> pour l'installation avec la logithèque pas besoin d'indiquer où ranger les fichiers
<nizarus> la logithèque gère çà pour toi
<Azhalee> mais un logiciel qui n'est pas dans la logithèque ?
<nizarus> exemple de logiciel ?
<Azhalee> Tor Brundle :)
<elacheche> Azhalee, lorsque tu utilise Logithèque il va utiliser APT pour faire l'instalaltion les chemins des fichiers installer sont configurer dans les fichiers .deb que apt utilise pour l'instalaltion
<elacheche> Pour ce genre d'instalaltion y a un standard :) Par example, les binaire du programme nomme X seront sour /bin ou /usr/bin, les fichiers de config sous /etc/ les libs sours /libs, etc...
<nizarus> Azhalee, comme débutant voilà le premier site qu tu dois ajouter à tes favoris : https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org
<Azhalee> yep j'y vais qqfois, merci
<elacheche> Pour Tor Bundle tu peux le mettre sous /op
<nizarus> une recherche de "Tor Bundle" -> tu retrouve ça : https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tor
<elacheche> ou le laisser sous ton dossier perso et l'executer depuis le chemin exact :)
<nizarus> Installation de Tor Browser Bundle -> https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tor#installation_de_tor_browser_bundle
<nizarus> doucement elacheche, il faut pas oublier que Azhalee est débutant :p
<elacheche> Azhalee, http://www.howtogeek.com/117435/htg-explains-the-linux-directory-structure-explained/ :D :D
<Azhalee> oui parce que là je suis en train de faire une recherche sur PPA :)
<elacheche> nizarus, Si quelqu'un cherche des solutions à des questions des TPs universitaire sur notre page FB je le ban?? :D
<elacheche> J'aime PAS faire les TPs des autres -_- x)
<nizarus> lol elacheche :)
<nizarus> pas le ban comme même
<nizarus> mais personne ne t'oblige de lui répondre :p
<Azhalee> je regarde tout ça, merci
<elacheche> Regarde nizarus → salam smile emoticon comment répondre à un tel question :
<elacheche> Proposez un moyen à votre administrateur système qui vous permettra d'afficher le contenu de tous les fichiers .Quel est le danger de cette solution ? merci d'avance
<elacheche> I shared my feeling the wrong way nizarus.. I mean that we should not support a such action.. Student will come to us to solve more and more questions.. And copy/paste the answers x(
<nizarus> et c'est possible que ça soit aussi fait lors des examens :p
<elacheche> voilà :D x)
<nizarus> elacheche, are we ready pour le reapproval ?
<elacheche> Yep.. Did you see the Wiki?
<elacheche> nizarus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ReVerificationApplication2015
<nizarus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/BestOf des anciennes photos :/
<elacheche> Yep.. I can't maintain all wiki by myself.. That's why it's on the roadmap to minimize the Wiki pages number to only basic pages..
<nizarus> il n'y a plus de MC dans u-tn ?
<elacheche> nizarus, regarde https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Index 674 pages wiki.. On doit archiver les pages que ous utilisons pas.. Et juste garder qeulques pages de BASE + Events + Rapport..
<elacheche> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh les MC et les FF.. Ils ont où :'( :'(
<elacheche> Pas des anciens pour aider, et pas des nouveaux actives pour changer les anciens, que dois-je faire nizarus :'( :'(
<nizarus> faire tous, et tout seul comme c'était mon cas !
<elacheche> C'est ce que je fais depuis quelques temps déjà :)
<elacheche> Naeil essaie toujours d'aider, mais il essaie de faire trops de trucs en //
<elacheche> C'est pourquoi pour l''équipe SFD j'ai voté -1 pour naeil dans l'équipe web.. Il est plus éfficace lorsqu'il concentre sur moins de trucs :)
<nizarus> Ah ok :)
<nizarus> mais bons, comme nous tous on fait beaucoup de choses en //
<elacheche> nizarus, ma roadmap technique est simpte! utiliser nos ressources officiel.. avoir un siteweb vitrine static, scripter les templates wiki pour minimiser la maintenance des pages, et faire un clean des pages wiki
<elacheche> eni je quitte.. see you later ++
<elacheche> RDV à 21h sur #ubuntu-meeting! nizarus SalahMessaoud :)
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, sorry I have been busy
<SalahMessaoud> about ?
<elacheche> We have a RApproval meeting tonight https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ReVerificationApplication2015
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche,  great good luck :D
<elacheche_anis> o/ :)
<Dro__> j'essaye de brancher mon ordi avec la tv en utilisant un cable hdmi.. le problème est que seul le background de mon bureau s'affiche
<Dro__> qui a une idée comment faire pour que ça s'affiche correctement? elacheche_anis nizarus
<Dro__> PS: quand je fait alt+tab pour changer de fenetre seul la liste de fenetre s'affiche
<nizarus> Dro__, paramètres système -> affichage -> couche la case même image sur tout les écrans
<Dro__> nizarus, c'est fait mais toujours seul l'arrière plan du bureau s'affiche
<nizarus> il faut jouer sur la résolution peut-être
<Dro__> j'ai essayé de changer la résolution dans les paramètres d'affichage ça change rien, de même coté TV
<nizarus> si tu déplace avec la souris une fenêtre ouverte vers la TV ?
<Dro__> nizarus, j'ai essayé de placé la souris partout, j'ai essayé de déplacer une fenètre à coté et toujours seul l'arrière plan qui s'affiche
<Dro__> sinon quand je tappe ALT+TAB la petite liste de fenetres au centre s'affiche (et ça ne s'affiche pas sur l'ecran de l'ordinateur)
<nizarus> Dro__, tu utilise quelle version ubuntu ?
<Dro__> nizarus, 14.04
<Dro__> nizarus, news: quand je drag une fenetre à coté ça s'affiche
<elacheche_anis> o/
<elacheche_anis> Dro__: c'est un comportement d'une 2éme ecran ça :) Verifie ta config ;)
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, le prob quand je choisis d'afficher la meme image sur les deux ecran (de parametre>affichage) ça ne change rien
<elacheche_anis> choose the smallest resolution
<elacheche_anis> lunapersa o/ :D
<elacheche_anis> lunapersa2: chbik connecter 2 fois o_O
<lunapersa> Att je me connecte sur pc
<elacheche_anis> x)
<elacheche_anis> ok
<lunapersa> Je ss partt :p
<elacheche_anis> loool..
<lunapersa2> :p
<lunapersa2> 10mn et je re
<lunapersa2> asslema nizarus
<nizarus> ahla lunapersa2
<nizarus> ti winek hal ghiba
<lunapersa2> hani  ghatsa
<lunapersa2> :(
<nizarus> el koll 3mayel elacheche_anis :)
<lunapersa2> eyh xD
<elacheche_anis> O:-)
<nizarus> behi tawwa nitfahem m3ah
<lunapersa2> bin navette  wel 5edma w 3ers
<lunapersa2> :D
<elacheche_anis> ubuntulog yassma3 x)
<lunapersa2> :D
<elacheche_anis> Here we go → #ubuntu-meeting
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, only for members?
<elacheche_anis> Dro__: only the LoCo council members can vote.. I'll be the lawyer of our LoCo :) You can support the LoCo by being there :)
<Dro__> ok :p
<elacheche_anis> this seems to be easier than I thought nizarus o_O
<nizarus> temps mieux elacheche_anis :p
<elacheche_anis> :D I'm ROFL :D
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, 5alles el mabrouk :p
<elacheche_anis> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :D
<lunapersa2> :D
<elacheche_anis> Never thought about this scenario x)
<elacheche_anis> They almost eating us last re-approval x)
<nizarus> c'était plus dur avant :)
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, un message sur la ML pour annoncer cette bonne nouvelle
<nizarus> et un tweet :p
<elacheche_anis> C'est ce que je vais faire nizarus :D Je reste sur le meeting pour les dire d'envoyer la new vers ubuntu news :D
<elacheche_anis> taw jéy si chbéb d4rk-5c0rp !
<elacheche_anis> nizarus: j'ai envoyé quelque chose à notre ML.. J'ai acunne idée chnoua ktibt :D
<lunapersa2> :/ d4rk-5c0rp
<nizarus> d4rk-5c0rp, rabby ysabrek khouk et futur mart khouk che3lou fik :p
<d4rk-5c0rp> nizarus, rit kifeh :-(
<nizarus> ma3adech t3awed san3tek wija filwa9t :p
<d4rk-5c0rp> I was AFK
<lunapersa2> :p
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Dro__> ::
<elacheche_anis> lunapersa2: join #opentunisia there is an other girl in there!!
<elacheche_anis> :D
<lunapersa2> laquelle ? elacheche_anis
 * Na3iL is feeling happy for the Re-approval :D :D thanks everyone 
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-16
<elacheche> Mornign LoCo :D
<Dro__> Morgnin :P
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Typos, typos everywhere :D
<nabdev> o/
<Dro__> o/
<elacheche> o/ nabdev ;à
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> o/ lunapersa :)
<lunapersa> Hi
<Dro__> welcome lunapersa
<Dro__> o/ nabdev  :D
<SalahMessaoud> Bjr
<SalahMessaoud> Gm Channel o/
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo lunapersa
<SalahMessaoud> gm nizarus
<elacheche> Gm :) :D
<SalahMessaoud> how was the meeting last night
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche,
<SalahMessaoud> sorry I was busy working
<elacheche> no problem :D
<nizarus> ahla SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> re-approved ?
<elacheche> Yep :D :D
<elacheche> 0 questions + 0 remarques :D :D
<Dro__> 3andkom ktef s7i7 :p
<elacheche> :p
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Dro__> o/
<Na3iL> 0/
<elacheche_anis> Yo Na3iL :)
<Na3iL> cv elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> hmd :) u?
 * Na3iL is back 
<Na3iL> 7amdoullah elacheche :D
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Na3iL> elacheche_anis, You will come to the event of CLLFST?
<elacheche_anis> It's next month isn't it!
<elacheche_anis> I should go now.. We talk later
<Na3iL> Yeah, I think so! Tyt :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-17
<elacheche> o/
<Dro__> o/
<elacheche> Bonjour :)
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<elacheche> ça va?!
<elacheche> When I saw the CC mail last night was thinking about nominating you x) :D
<nizarus> lool elacheche, j'ai déjà assez d'occupation avec CLibre :)
<nizarus> donc je ne satidfait pas les conditions :p
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche_anis> o/
<elacheche_anis> Yo Na3iL :)
<elacheche_anis> J'ai envoyé un mail à props de notre participation à la SFD, t'as vu normalement..
<elacheche_anis> Mon problème que je comprend pas les réponse que j'ai eu -_- :/ x) x(
<Na3iL> o/ elacheche_anis
<Na3iL> the mail with subject → Brace yourself SFD 2015 is comming! ?
<elacheche_anis> Nope Na3iL → [ubuntu-tn] Inscription des associations, clubs et communautés
<elacheche_anis> You didn't saw it
<Na3iL> I didn't saw it!
<Na3iL> I checked in the spam section also!
<elacheche_anis> that's the subject, use it to find  the thread.. nizarus sent the 1st mail
<Na3iL> Ah! I got it :D I was thinking for while that you sent the mail
<elacheche_anis> :) I sent a reply with a proposition..
<elacheche_anis> I got conviousing replies on it :/ x(
<Na3iL> I saw the replies xD
<nizarus> j'ai vu la discussion aussi
<elacheche_anis> T'as compris quelque chose nizarus :D
<elacheche_anis> j'ai pas :D
<elacheche_anis> Eni je quitte.. Dhababit :'(
<Na3iL> you need a coffee :D
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, ils votent tous pourque tu soit le coordinateur au nom de u-tn
<elacheche_anis> I see..
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, tu es perdu entre les salons irc :p
<elacheche_anis> Non pas ça, amma bil7a9 inchouf flou illila, 3andi 3in toujé3 :/
<nizarus> :(
<elacheche_anis> That's it.. My bed is calling me x) x( Good night folks x)
<nizarus> repose toi bien
<Na3iL> nchallah labés! arté7 chway
<nizarus> et prend soin de toi :)
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> Thx guys :)
<Na3iL> good night
<elacheche_anis> GN
<Na3iL> Yo azzenovic
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-18
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, morning :)
<elacheche> Mornign nizarus davlefou nabdev Dro__ & @* :)
<Dro__> bjr *@*
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, can you please send this link to neo → http://blog.freenode.net/2015/09/services-database-purge/
<SalahMessaoud> GM elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> Gm Channel o/
<SalahMessaoud> ok sure
<elacheche> Gm :)
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<elacheche> Ahla 3arfi :) :) :D
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Na3iL> 0/ elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Wassup!
<Na3iL> Nothing much, I wanna a coffee x) what about you
<elacheche_anis> I'm just taking a look at some DNS issue on SFD domains
<Na3iL> Good luck :D gtg I will bring a coffee and come back
<Na3iL> brb :)
<elacheche_anis> ;à)
 * Na3iL is back 
<Na3iL> elacheche_anis, have any new ideas for u-tn I felt a little bored x)
<azzenovic> yo yo :D
<Na3iL> Yo azzenovic hows you :D
<azzenovic> great i guess XD what abt u ?
<Na3iL> great too :D
<azzenovic> glad to hear that :D anything new abt the SFD ?
<Na3iL> thanks azzenovic :D nothing new till now
<azzenovic> do we have upstream devs for the ubuntu project in the community btw ?
<elacheche_anis> no we don't azzenovic :) :D
<elacheche_anis> no we don't azzenovic :) :D
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> azzenovic: I dreamed about beinge a MOTU once.. Years ago :) But I get too involved in the community side so I didn't had time to go for the devel one :)
<elacheche_anis> This is what are you tzlking about right → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU ?
<azzenovic> anis yup :)))
<nizarus> lol azzenovic, elacheche vient juste de partir
<azzenovic> lol I didn't even notice that nizarus
<azzenovic> I hope we organize a workshop or something abt how to contribute to the ubuntu project(packaging, filing bugs, translations etc )
<azzenovic> it would be good to explain the ubuntu workflow in order to make it easy for people to get involved
<nizarus> oui, la communauté u-tn a baissée le rythme il y a quelques temps
<nizarus> et elle doit reprendre...
<azzenovic> I am really optimistic abt this.. I have a big TODO list I wanna work on with u- tn
 * Na3iL is wondering when u-tn will have a stand in the SFD! ping nizarus 
<nizarus> Na3iL, il faut demander au LoCo contact :)
<Na3iL> I see, we wait anis then :D
<nizarus> mais ils seront présent t'inquiète pas :p
<Na3iL> Cool :D you know we should prepare for the next re-approval
<nizarus> LooL c'est dans 2 ans :)
<Na3iL> Yup I know that, but working from now will make things much easier for the community, besides I wanna see u-tn become more active than ever :)
<nizarus> il faut bien travailler pour ça :)
<nizarus> ayya bonne nuit
<Na3iL> good night :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-19
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hey Aymen :) welcome :)
<Aymen> hey guys
<Aymen> what's up ?? ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> Great Aymen :)
<Aymen> what's new ?? ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> Aymen: we are preparing for SFD :) And some other events..
<ubuntiste-msakni> You saw this news Aymen http://ubuntiste-msakni.legtux.org/node/31 ?
<Aymen> how can I help ??
<elacheche> Join us during SFD :)
<elacheche> I'll try to kickoff some projects after SFD, join our ML to be tunned on ;)
<Aymen> yes i'll be there for sure but can i help in the organisation
<Aymen> yes i'm already on the ML
<Aymen> :) elacheche
<elacheche> If there will be anything that we need will share it via ML :)
<elacheche> Right now it's all in the SFD oganization team side.. In our side will join the communities and will have a stand :)
<Aymen> Great :)
 * Aymen slaps nizarus around a bit with a large fishbot
<nizarus> Aymen, ?
<Aymen> I was just trying it sorry for bothering you :p
<Dro__> hahaha, bsr *@*
<Aymen> Bsr Dro__
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-20
<Na3iL> 0/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-19
<Nuage> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-20
<akaisora> gooooood day tunisians
<elacheche> Hello there!
<akaisora> elacheche: how is it going?
<elacheche> Good thanks :)
<akaisora> That's good to hear :D
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-23
<elacheche> Na3iL: did you saw this → https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/
<elacheche> :(
<elacheche> sorakun: Hey there! And welcome to #ubuntu-tn
<sorakun> elacheche: hello, it's me akaisora ^^
<sorakun> Quassel somehow changed my backup name :(
<elacheche> :D
<akaisora> so how is it going?
<elacheche> not bad, a calm friday.. Just the news about Kilos was little bit disturbing, but knowing he's ok now makes me feel better
<akaisora> Who is Kilos?
<elacheche> The leader of #ubuntu-africa and one of the active Ubuntu members.. https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/
<Na3iL> OMG elacheche
<elacheche> Na3iL: He was online today "  Kilos | yeah elacheche im alive still just kinda tired mostly but the big pain left  "
<Na3iL> oh, thank you
<Na3iL> I hope he will be connected as usual asap
<elacheche> hope so.. I hope he can fund the money
<Na3iL> I hope so too
<akaisora> oh, hope he'll get better soon
<akaisora> we need more people like him
<AkaiSora> ;
<AkaiSora> hello
<elacheche> AkaiSora: Hey!
<AkaiSora> gonna install ubuntu on my gaming computer now :3
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-18
<Dro> Hello world!
<praisethemoon> Hi all!
<elacheche> Hey folks!
<praisethemoon> Hello :D
<Dro> praisethemoon: always praising the moon ! :/
<davlefou> Bonjour les jeunes!
<praisethemoon> Dro, YES
<praisethemoon> at least until my domain name expires xd
<praisethemoon> So how is going?
<praisethemoon> davlefou, ca va?
<Dro> praisethemoon: i don't think it will expire
<davlefou> Oui, je vais bien et vous?
<davlefou> Apparement, il y aurait un truc Monastir?
<praisethemoon> Je vais bien merci
<praisethemoon> uhh je suis pas au courant
<praisethemoon> elacheche, il ya quelque chose a mounastir?
<davlefou> J'ai vue le courriel passer ce matin, un truc par Bader.
<elacheche> I don't have details too, we'll wait for Bader to share more details :p the information was sent to the CLibre ML
<elacheche> nzoueidi: wvdial is amazing x) works from the 1st try (after enabling PPP)
<nzoueidi> o/
<nzoueidi> Glad to know that :D
<elacheche> Enabled OpenVPN support too.. I was surprised to see that it's just ONE param to change in the kernel cfg x) Tonight I'll add Docker needed cfg to my kernel
<nzoueidi> It would be useful if you share your kernel cfg  with us via github or gitlab :D
<elacheche> It's already there (gitlab & github)
<elacheche> You check the profile you like :D
<elacheche> 1st commit date of 3 months ago
<davlefou> J'attend plus d'information!
<nzoueidi> Cool :D
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-19
<elacheche> https://dev.to/aroach/teaching-my-kids-linux
<u-la-la> [ Teaching My Kids Linux ] - https://dev.to
<davlefou> Bonjour!
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-20
<Chikore> Yo nzoueidi o/
<nzoueidi> \o Chikore
<nzoueidi> How are you? :D
<Chikore> Good how are you doing?
<nzoueidi> Fine as well :D
<Chikore> Great (y)
<Chikore>  nzoueidi elacheche "Your membership is awaiting approval from one of this team's administrators."
<Chikore> Who can check it?
<nzoueidi> elacheche: can do that, when he is arround.
<elacheche> Hey!
<elacheche> Chikore: what's that? lp utn? ML?
<Chikore> lp
<elacheche> I didn't got any mails from lp, that's normal, lp is slow.. But, utn lp memberships are self managed.. Why you need approval! let me check
<elacheche> Oh! Maybe because you were member, you missed the auto-renewal mail, so now and admin need to approve that!
<elacheche> it should be ok now, lp is weird sometimes..
<Chikore> It's Ok just it's expired & I didn't pay attention
<Chikore> Thanks elacheche
<elacheche> welcome
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-21
<pavlushka> seen any device like this https://imgur.com/a/ushN9 ?
<u-la-la> [ query - Album on Imgur ] - https://imgur.com
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-22
<praisethemoon> Good day folks
<elacheche> Morning folks!
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<Chikore> bonjour elacheche praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> Chikore, yo!
<Chikore> praisethemoon, ti wenek !!!
<praisethemoon> Working x)
<praisethemoon> and freelancing
<praisethemoon> :'(
<Chikore> praisethemoon, tunis?
<praisethemoon> Chikore, yeah!
<Chikore> let's plan a meet
<praisethemoon> Sure, you are in Tunis?
<Chikore> may be next week
<praisethemoon> Alright, just ping me :)
<Chikore> Great !
#ubuntu-tn 2019-09-21
<elacheche> Morning folks! :)
